# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  Improved Manglebot

## Hypnotika89

*Updated for 2.0.4*

I was finally able to improve this Bot

*This version currently supports*
-Demonhunter 
-Barb
-Wizard
You need to have a movement-spell on button 1
DH=Smokescreen with Displacement
WIZARD= Teleport
BARB= Sprint


*What does this bot do ?*
-Farms Manglemaw
-loots the treasure/shrine/pool
-loots items/sells or salvages unwanted items
-repairs your gear

For an overview: 
Twitch

Here you can see how the bot works.

*What do i need ?*

AutoIt V3 :
AutoIt - AutoItScript

The bot :
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/dc6b8aunyg6uisz/fgC3MkZnBm with changed movement.
Download both files (dont put it into your Diablo-folder.)
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hk69kh6i5idtmba/l30ti_vxee with normal movement.

-You need to turn on windowed-fullscreen.
-This bot only works with 1920*1080 resolution.

The right Build
Wizard - Game Guide - Diablo III for a Wizard
Wizard - Game Guide - Diablo III another Wiz from Tanvar
Demon Hunter - Game Guide - Diablo III for Demon Hunter
Witch Doctor - Game Guide - Diablo III for Witch Doctor -> Thanks to pathwriter

*APPRICIATE BUILDS FROM OTHER CLASSES*

*Changelog:*
[I]-added version 1.1 (bugfixes)
-added version 1.2 (bugfixes)
-added version 1.3 was bugged.
-added version 1.4
-added version 1.5 
-added version 1.6
-added version 1.7
-added version 1.8 (fixed a bug where the bot got stuck while looting a pool/and died on a skeleton in the corner)
-added version 1.9 (increased bot command tooltips)
-added version 2.0 (fixed the stashing by 70%)
*-added version 2.1 (FINAL VERSION, NOW USABLE ON 2.0.4)*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*-Version 1.0 added.*
*-Version 1.1beta added /Wizard edition. Make sure you change the config.*

*Coming features:*
- THIS BOT WONT GET DEVELOPED ANY FURTHER

*Troubleshooting:*
- Do you have your game in *WINDOWED-FULLSCREEN?*
- Is your character at the *CORRECT WAYPOINT/QUEST/MENU* 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vlo1uegzNmc
- Do you have spells that *BUFF* you at 1-4 ?
- Do you have *THE TEMPLAR/WOLFES/MONSTERS* to tank it ?
- Do you have *ENOUGH DPS* that you can kill him *BEFORE HE GRABS* you ?
- Make sure you don't use any AoE spells or Firewalkers while moving through the door (It cancels the spawn)
- Make sure you have "zoom in when inventory is open" unchecked. 
- Make sure you restart the bot after editing the config.ini (don't forget to safe changes)
- Are you using the standard Keybindings ?

*Known bugs* 
- Stashing unwanted yellows and blues


- loot chest/shrine/pool sometimes crashes the bot -> use it on your own risk

__________________________________
Thanks to : 
Kelz (Making the first steps)
Richardppt (For improving this bot)
And me to take it to 2.0.4  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hypnotika89

Placeholder

----------


## BlooDSki

works a lot better for archon than the other one thanks

----------


## Pathwriter

Could use the screenshots of the builds he is using at the top. Having trouble finding what abilities the witch doctor build is using.

----------


## ultimax666

This bot goes shitty when looting the chest and pool. Doesn't work at all.

Salvaging is skipping rows 5&6

----------


## BlackOctober

> This bot goes shitty when looting the chest and pool. Doesn't work at all.
> 
> Salvaging is skipping rows 5&6


This is because when the bot moves down to loot the chest, the UI frames in the top left for your character+follower obscure the pixel the bot searches for to click the blue door into the Manglemaw room. It can't find the door and gets stuck. If you're willing to experiment with it, you could add an additional click after looting the chest + pool to move the character back closer to the door before searching for the portal. I am working in the lab right now and can't try this out myself.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> This bot goes shitty when looting the chest and pool. Doesn't work at all.
> 
> Salvaging is skipping rows 5&6


Shrine/Chest/Pool are getting fixed soon!

Row 5&6 are for GEMS and stuff. That the bot wont salvage or sell it !

----------


## Tanvar

Why cold blooded for the Wizard?

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Why cold blooded for the Wizard?


This is the Skillset provided by Richardppt. If you have a better one, let me know !

----------


## Tanvar

> This is the Skillset provided by Richardppt. If you have a better one, let me know !


Well, the skillset has nothing to proc cold blooded (Slow Time is a slow, not a chill, so it doesn't work)
I would use Elemental Exposure. With Sparkflint (Fire), Hydra (Lightning) and Archon (Arcane) it will give a 15% damage improvement.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Well, the skillset has nothing to proc cold blooded (Slow Time is a slow, not a chill, so it doesn't work)
> I would use Elemental Exposure. With Sparkflint (Fire), Hydra (Lightning) and Archon (Arcane) it will give a 15% damage improvement.


Wizard - Game Guide - Diablo III.

If you could make a build for it, go for it. I will add it to the guide section then.

----------


## Pathwriter

Build For Witch Doctor should be something similar to this Witch Doctor - Game Guide - Diablo III

That has worked well for me. 

Also for Witch Doctors the wdcombotimes= in the config is how many rotations of pirahnas it will fight for. If it keeps fighting too long after the boss dies, lower the number.

----------


## Tanvar

> Wizard - Game Guide - Diablo III.
> 
> If you could make a build for it, go for it. I will add it to the guide section then.


Build same build, just Cold Blooded -> Elemental Exposure. Works well, farming T4 with it.

----------


## mabus71

Hey guys. I just tried this bot but it seems to not work properly. It loads the game fine even checks for the chest / shrine. Then when it goes into the room and kills manglemaw it thinks he isn't dead for some reason then waits and says looting then doesn't loot the items on the ground only the gold. Then it tries to leave the game but somehow misses the menu click and just stays there.. I have it on Windowed-fully Screen at the right resolution. The only thing i changed in the config file was to make it for Wizard and to turn on loot chest/pool. Any idea what im doing wrong?

----------


## Hypnotika89

I will add this guides soon. Thank you

----------


## BlackDra90n

If i start the script, it says play button not found. Anyone know how to fix this?

----------


## Hypnotika89

Which version ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## BlackDra90n

> Which version ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


I have 1.4 version

----------


## Pathwriter

I have 1.6 version

----------


## BlackDra90n

> I have 1.6 version


Where can i get that version? oO I downloaded from this thread here.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> I have 1.4 version


Download the new one and try again.



It changes -> Keep an eye on the changelog

----------


## BlackDra90n

> Download the new one and try again.


Oh, okay i see 1.6 now, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Hey guys. I just tried this bot but it seems to not work properly. It loads the game fine even checks for the chest / shrine. Then when it goes into the room and kills manglemaw it thinks he isn't dead for some reason then waits and says looting then doesn't loot the items on the ground only the gold. Then it tries to leave the game but somehow misses the menu click and just stays there.. I have it on Windowed-fully Screen at the right resolution. The only thing i changed in the config file was to make it for Wizard and to turn on loot chest/pool. Any idea what im doing wrong?



What does he say at this point ?

----------


## BlackDra90n

Okay now it works to enter the game, but my char isn't moving at all and it says play button found all the time.

----------


## Joshieboy2007

I have a couple of question and a strange problem.
The strange problem is when I download it and move it to a different file it will no longer work, but if i leave it in my downloads file its fine. Any reasoning for this? And will you be implementing melee into this bot?

----------


## incuz

it uses frozen blood because the frozen hydra und mousebutton 1 applies it

----------


## Hypnotika89

For the guys having trouble. 1.6 got a bug. 1.7 will be out soon ! Check the changelog !


*REDOWNLOAD BOTH FILES, WHEN THEY ARE AVAIBLE*

----------


## Tanvar

> it uses frozen blood because the frozen hydra und mousebutton 1 applies it


It's Lightning Hydra, not frozen, bro.

----------


## paosho

manglemor doesn't spawn in my game?

----------


## Hypnotika89

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vlo1uegzNmc


Follow the instructions given in this video.

----------


## paosho

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vlo1uegzNmc
> 
> 
> Follow the instructions given in this video.


followed but still i cant get manglemor spawned. Did this few days ago and its working idk why it's not working now

----------


## w00tx

DH does not use marked for death and the new position behind the rubble makes the granades get stuck

----------


## Hypnotika89

Go into the "config.ini" and change the position from
$ positionfurther=1 to =
And positionclosest=1

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## paosho

thanks got it. i was wearing firewalkers. it destroys the door lol. seems lame but true  :Smile:

----------


## w00tx

nvm marked for death works fine actually and ill try that out now for the position

----------


## amustrami

Does anyone pave a crusader build that works. I had a sort of works one. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------


## Akisunmaaji

Works nearly flawlessly. I say nearly because after a few seconds of fighting Manglemaw the cursor moves down and to the right.

Not a big deal since I'm a WD and the attack I'm using homes in, but just thought I'd mention it since it could be a problem for other classes.

Side-note: In the like..15m I've been testing this I got 2 legendaries....that's faster than when I'm actually playing.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## fluffle87

Is it possible to make it work for 1680x1050 ? My monitor can't to to 1900x1060

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Works nearly flawlessly. I say nearly because after a few seconds of fighting Manglemaw the cursor moves down and to the right.
> 
> Not a big deal since I'm a WD and the attack I'm using homes in, but just thought I'd mention it since it could be a problem for other classes.
> 
> Side-note: In the like..15m I've been testing this I got 2 legendaries....that's faster than when I'm actually playing.


Could you provide further informations about the config you use ? Haven't had that problem. 

Lucky you. Just ended my 150th run -> 1 legendary.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Is it possible to make it work for 1680x1050 ? My monitor can't to to 1900x1060


There is currently no plan on making it for dif. Resolutions. Sorry man.

----------


## Fulkol

> Is it possible to make it work for 1680x1050 ? My monitor can't to to 1900x1060


You could use the window spy application installed along with autoit, search for the parameters in the script and correct everything

----------


## fluffle87

> You could use the window spy application installed along with autoit, search for the parameters in the script and correct everything


Thanks for this answer, but could you elaborate? Exactly how do I do this?

----------


## Fulkol

> Thanks for this answer, but could you elaborate? Exactly how do I do this?


I used to make autoits back in the ah botting times, but I'm not familiar with the pixelsearch thing
Currently trying to fix it for myself because it missclicks the boss room portal, however I have everything set as said and for the first 2 runs it worked (weird..)
But w/o any success yet, so if you don't know these kind of things I don't suggest starting to mess with it.. some1 will make a version for another resolution in time, and from that you can try to go on

----------


## Hypnotika89

What does the bot say at that point ?
I just had 150 runs w/o probs... really weird.

----------


## Fulkol

> What does the bot say at that point ?
> I just had 150 runs w/o probs... really weird.


Don't know what did it say but a simple pc restart solved it so I guess it was just something with the colors or 2 monitor fcks with each other or idk
Using the DH left and right click setup with barbarian (hota + frenzy) and works like charm
Do you think I can make the bot to stay at the door and don't walk kilometers? or will you do it? everything else fits perfectly for the barbarian in the dh script
Just because I can use the ancients, WOTB, battle rage dmg buffs and I have 1 slot left where it's a waste to put a defensive spell like shout with 10+ mill toughness
but if it would stay close after noticing the boss using an earthquake or so would do a great favor

----------


## Hypnotika89

Go into the config and change the position to closest=1

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Akisunmaaji

> Could you provide further informations about the config you use ? Haven't had that problem. 
> 
> Lucky you. Just ended my 150th run -> 1 legendary.


Here's my whole config:



```
[Character]Wizard=
demonhunter=
witchd=1


[UsePOTION]
usepot=


[Position]
positionclosest=1
$positionfurther=


[Enable Chest and pool loot]
Chestandpoolloot=1


[LootType]
sets=1
Legendary=1
Yellow=1
Gems=1
Blue=1
Lootgoldeverywhere=


[wizardspec]
archonrightclickinicialdmgtimer=5500
archonspellcD=2200
button1wizzardtimes=6


[DEmonspec]
buttonleftrightimes=3
rightclicktimerdh=1200
leftclicktimerdh=2800


[witchdoctorspec]
spiritbarragetimer=8300
wdcombotimes=15
spiritbarragetimertwo=2100


[Settings]
Statustip=1
BossTimer=8000
instantLeave=
blueSleep=5000








[SELL OR SALVAGE]
Sell=
Salvage=1


-----------((//\\))---------------------
1    = true 
blank= False
```

----------


## Fulkol

> Go into the config and change the position to closest=1
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


It's still too far and the cast sequence happens before the boss spawns so it can't cast avalanche on it and it's too far for the earthquake too
Well, it would only speed it up by like 4 second and it takes only 15 like this so it's not a big deal

Here is my build if any1 wanna do it with barb
500k dps, 9-10 mill toughness, t3
Using the dh config with standard cfg
1: Shout - charge 
2: WOTB- insanity
3: battle rage - marauders rage
4: COTA - the council rises
LMB - HOTA - smash
RMB - frenzy - smite

any feedback appreciated

----------


## Hypnotika89

Try putting avalanche on 1. One is the spell that should be directly above him. Like marked for death.

----------


## Emanuelxxx

Hi i use setting dont pick gold/blue items but he pick up why?

----------


## Hypnotika89

Edit:/-moved comment

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Here's my whole config:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> [Character]Wizard=
> demonhunter=
> witchd=1
> 
> ...




Increasing the timers off your class could change it. We will keep an eye on that. Just not today, but thanks for the information  :Smile:

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Hi i use setting dont pick gold/blue items but he pick up why?


Did you leave the space blank?

----------


## Emanuelxxx

yes is like (blue= )

ja habe ich ,steht nix dahinter

----------


## Fulkol

> Try putting avalanche on 1. One is the spell that should be directly above him. Like marked for death.


He won't do it
It's like he misses it by 0.25 sec but he don't even try to cast it
The old bot did it with the wizzard config if that helps

----------


## Hypnotika89

Well mh. I guess Richard is going to add new classscripts tomorrow anyway. I guess you need to wait a bit. But it will help him setting up the barb script

----------


## Hypnotika89

> yes is like (blue= )
> 
> ja habe ich ,steht nix dahinter


Everytime or just sometimes ? Sometimes the "move" command accidently clicks on a blue.

----------


## Akisunmaaji

> Increasing the timers off your class could change it. We will keep an eye on that. Just not today, but thanks for the information


Thanks! Just one other thing.. using that same config it's not salvaging anything, it's just selling it all. I tried restarting d3 but it didn't help. If you have a solution please let me know, thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## kirss1993

find a bug,
after use arcon for fill sec, the mouse will move left down a little, then you cant hit the boss for a while.

----------


## Syrac88

> ---------- SUMARY -------------------
> 
> ---------- || -------------------
> ---------- || -------------------
> ---------- \ / -------------------
> ---------- \/ -------------------
> Total Runs - 70
> Total Success Repair and sell - 6
> Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - 11
> ...


works great, thank you.

----------


## pardie

Quality bot, been using it for a few days, have gotten a 2800dmg 1hnd Xbow with socket which was great. Heres a little idea for a new bot when your done with this one for farming, the act 5 chest farming spot, might be easy to make since there are no monsters and you just run around and loot things. anyway many thansk for the bot, and a thread for it!

----------


## Emanuelxxx

hi, i test whit mage and use 1.7v. He dont use shrine/pools why? and he dont use the number 2 for buff, only 3 and 4

----------


## Orphen198922

What is the problem?

----------


## Emanuelxxx

> What is the problem?


u need resulotion 1920x1080 on ur desktop and fullscreen window

----------


## Orphen198922

my resolution in desktop is 1920x1080

----------


## Joshieboy2007

Not properly stashing Legs/set I had like 5 fiery stones

----------


## jeftep

This bot is better than the last, however END sometimes does not stop the bot.

I paused the bot just after it entered the game, it said 'BOT PAUSED" yet continued to stash and sell. While trying to regain control of the mouse cursor, it right clicked exactly when my weapon was under the cursor. I watched in horror as it started selling off items and sold my manajuma set weapon with socket and very expensive gem. *No amount of END would stop it.* 

Needless to say I'm furious.

----------


## BlackOctober

> This bot is better than the last, however END sometimes does not stop the bot.
> 
> I paused the bot just after it entered the game, it said 'BOT PAUSED" yet continued to stash and sell. While trying to regain control of the mouse cursor, it right clicked exactly when my weapon was under the cursor. I watched in horror as it started selling off items and sold my manajuma set weapon with socket and very expensive gem. *No amount of END would stop it.* 
> 
> Needless to say I'm furious.


Sorry, but why not just alt+tab or even better yet press windows+d to minimize everything straight to the desktop?

----------


## jeftep

> Sorry, but why not just alt+tab or even better yet press windows+d to minimize everything straight to the desktop?


I was logged into my PC remotely, which adds some significant latency. I did push ctrl-alt-del and tried to end the process, twice. It quickly regained control of the mouse.

This isn't the first time I've seen the bot have to be stopped manually via ending the task. How about some concrete answers as to why it fails to respond to the END command? 

Likewise, if there is a method to abort an AutoIT script without relying on the scripted key input - I would love to know.

----------


## Orginateur

the bot won't sell for me, after banking legs, when he tries to click the merchant, he instead click the villager just under. then he proceeds to doing nothing because he is not at the right position and cannot find the portal anymore... any idea why? everything else works

----------


## Skara

> the bot won't sell for me, after banking legs, when he tries to click the merchant, he instead click the villager just under. then he proceeds to doing nothing because he is not at the right position and cannot find the portal anymore... any idea why? everything else works


Edit the script, go to line 582 and play around with the coordinates. Really dunno why it doesn't work for you, but this would probably help, if it doesn't click correctly.

Note: It'd be nice, if you could add an option to tell the bot how often he should go to the bank and sell/salvage, because every run is way too often. I manually did it for me, but i guess it'd be practical in general.

PS: I had to correct the coordinates for the blue door, when it looted the chest or the pool, because sometimes it clicked too far above/right of the door. I just added 100 to the y-coordinate of the pixelsearch-coordinates for that.

Nevertheless, thanks for your work. This is really a charm.

----------


## Orginateur

Fixed my problem, when you told me it worked for you, I came to the conclusion something was wrong on my end.
so I went through my D3 options and I found "Zoom when inventory is open"
unchecked it and voila, working fine now

----------


## Pugfest

Hi, my bot won't loot any items on purpose. After the boss dies it just walks around aimlessly. A potion dropped from the candlesticks at the top and it seems like it wanted to go to it but it wasn't even close. I have tried changing the window to scan for loots but no luck  :Frown: 

any help??? thank you

----------


## paosho

the bot keeps on keeping sources

----------


## richardptt

> This is because when the bot moves down to loot the chest, the UI frames in the top left for your character+follower obscure the pixel the bot searches for to click the blue door into the Manglemaw room. It can't find the door and gets stuck. If you're willing to experiment with it, you could add an additional click after looting the chest + pool to move the character back closer to the door before searching for the portal. I am working in the lab right now and can't try this out myself.


did that on 1.8 and is out already  :Big Grin:

----------


## richardptt

> I have a couple of question and a strange problem.
> The strange problem is when I download it and move it to a different file it will no longer work, but if i leave it in my downloads file its fine. Any reasoning for this? And will you be implementing melee into this bot?


making config fight for barbarian right now

----------


## richardptt

> Works nearly flawlessly. I say nearly because after a few seconds of fighting Manglemaw the cursor moves down and to the right.
> 
> Not a big deal since I'm a WD and the attack I'm using homes in, but just thought I'd mention it since it could be a problem for other classes.
> 
> Side-note: In the like..15m I've been testing this I got 2 legendaries....that's faster than when I'm actually playing.


that mouse move is needed for wizard, and u are wd ;/ any way have u tried the closest position plz try and say something to me ,and also download 1.8 version

----------


## richardptt

> I used to make autoits back in the ah botting times, but I'm not familiar with the pixelsearch thing
> Currently trying to fix it for myself because it missclicks the boss room portal, however I have everything set as said and for the first 2 runs it worked (weird..)
> But w/o any success yet, so if you don't know these kind of things I don't suggest starting to mess with it.. some1 will make a version for another resolution in time, and from that you can try to go on


there was a bug on 1.7 wich i think is fixed at 1.8, now the question is did u tryed at Chestandpoolloot= or Chestandpoolloot=1
when u geting errors dont use 1 on Chestandpoolloot= leave it blank

----------


## Durry

"BOT IS BROKEN TALK WITH RICHARDPTT"
after 2 runs, doesn't enter defiled crypt level 2. just stands there then the error message pops up.

----------


## Emanuelxxx

hi i get same problem. Here a screen  and he has sometime error he dont find the blue door in menü and stop.

----------


## richardptt

> It's still too far and the cast sequence happens before the boss spawns so it can't cast avalanche on it and it's too far for the earthquake too
> Well, it would only speed it up by like 4 second and it takes only 15 like this so it's not a big deal
> 
> Here is my build if any1 wanna do it with barb
> 500k dps, 9-10 mill toughness, t3
> Using the dh config with standard cfg
> 1: Shout - charge 
> 2: WOTB- insanity
> 3: battle rage - marauders rage
> ...


is it a burst build ? because i want that

----------


## richardptt

> Hi i use setting dont pick gold/blue items but he pick up why?


well i have been focused on other important bugs, that i never tryed that gonna check it

----------


## richardptt

> Not properly stashing Legs/set I had like 5 fiery stones


it means u just lost 5 legs above lvl 60 
not fixed yet

----------


## richardptt

> "BOT IS BROKEN TALK WITH RICHARDPTT"
> after 2 runs, doesn't enter defiled crypt level 2. just stands there then the error message pops up.


wich version ?

----------


## Hypnotika89

> This bot is better than the last, however END sometimes does not stop the bot.
> 
> I paused the bot just after it entered the game, it said 'BOT PAUSED" yet continued to stash and sell. While trying to regain control of the mouse cursor, it right clicked exactly when my weapon was under the cursor. I watched in horror as it started selling off items and sold my manajuma set weapon with socket and very expensive gem. *No amount of END would stop it.* 
> 
> Needless to say I'm furious.





> I was logged into my PC remotely, which adds some significant latency. I did push ctrl-alt-del and tried to end the process, twice. It quickly regained control of the mouse.
> 
> This isn't the first time I've seen the bot have to be stopped manually via ending the task. How about some concrete answers as to why it fails to respond to the END command? 
> 
> Likewise, if there is a method to abort an AutoIT script without relying on the scripted key input - I would love to know.



End commands works properly for me, even pause. Maybe you shouldn't use a remote tool. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## richardptt

> This bot is better than the last, however END sometimes does not stop the bot.
> 
> I paused the bot just after it entered the game, it said 'BOT PAUSED" yet continued to stash and sell. While trying to regain control of the mouse cursor, it right clicked exactly when my weapon was under the cursor. I watched in horror as it started selling off items and sold my manajuma set weapon with socket and very expensive gem. *No amount of END would stop it.* 
> 
> Needless to say I'm furious.


hmn first when u sell an item u can buy it back, 
i said many times to remove all from bags , any still my fault i need to make printis screen in order to help u guys , and 3rd if u pause a bot! , and then opens the bot agian u have 2 bots running at time 
so the first bot will be kind of bugged and u will not be able to stop 
now awnser me did u pause and then open another bot again ? because i have done that like 30 times since i am testing the bot all day long for 3 days already
so if u pause f10 , press f10 again or end to close the bot, dont leave it pause and open a bot again

----------


## richardptt

> the bot won't sell for me, after banking legs, when he tries to click the merchant, he instead click the villager just under. then he proceeds to doing nothing because he is not at the right position and cannot find the portal anymore... any idea why? everything else works


i guess i need to put a better x, y coords

----------


## jayzon915

> the bot won't sell for me, after banking legs, when he tries to click the merchant, he instead click the villager just under. then he proceeds to doing nothing because he is not at the right position and cannot find the portal anymore... any idea why? everything else works


Check that you do not have any Movespeed on your char, it will mess with selling to vendors and getting back to the portal. Also, I had SPACE bound to move and that causes issues also. Either rebind to default or change script where it says SPACE to ESC.. I've been through this script a lot. If you have any issues I might be able to help you.

----------


## Fulkol

> is it a burst build ? because i want that


Well for the attack it is, if you can make it to cast 2 spells after the boss sppawns and the barbarian standing under him you should change shout to avalanche - vulcano
and battle rage to earthquake - molten fury
but earthquake is a high DOT AOE under you feet, so you need to take care of not breaking the door and standing at the right position


But a question:
Why does he likes staffs this much?  :Big Grin:  
(this is around 60 runs)

----------


## richardptt

> Well for the attack it is, if you can make it to cast 2 spells after the boss sppawns and the barbarian standing under him you should change shout to avalanche - vulcano
> and battle rage to earthquake - molten fury
> but earthquake is a high DOT AOE under you feet, so you need to take care of not breaking the door and standing at the right position
> 
> 
> But a question:
> Why does he likes staffs this much?  
> (this is around 60 runs)


its not fixed yet , i hope i fix that on 1.10
btw 1.9 update 
tooltip changed so ppl wont run the bot twice

----------


## mabus71

I get an error sometimes where it says "please makes sure you are running the game on 1900x1000 ... that isn't the right resolution though.. im running it at what the config asks which is 1920x1080..

----------


## Hypnotika89

Thats a tooltip mistake. Language improvement comes in final version. At which point does this error happen ?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## richardptt

> I get an error sometimes where it says "please makes sure you are running the game on 1900x1000 ... that isn't the right resolution though.. im running it at what the config asks which is 1920x1080..


that msg box is made to realized that ur diablo configuration or something else is not accord to the bot resolution, now the questions SOMETIMES or ALWAYS ?

----------


## mabus71

I don't know I have it on Windowed (Full Screen) and resolution is 1920x1080 (16:9 Wide Screen). Does it matter that I have 2 monitors hooked up to my PC? btw I also just got the error that said bot is broken talk to richardppt or something before it tried to enter manglemaw room

----------


## Hypnotika89

> I don't know I have it on Windowed (Full Screen) and resolution is 1920x1080 (16:9 Wide Screen). Does it matter that I have 2 monitors hooked up to my PC? btw I also just got the error that said bot is broken talk to richardppt or something before it tried to enter manglemaw room


The 2 monitors could be a problem, yes.
The second is a bug we already know. Ty

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## foundead

How do I set it so that it returns to town after killing manglemaw then leaves the game from town instead of leaving the game in the manglemaw room?

----------


## Hypnotika89

Go into the "config.ini" by rightclick -> edit. Search "instantleave=" add a 1 behind the =

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## foundead

Ahhh got it thx!

----------


## Milgud

Noticed 2 things while botting with my DH:
- often, if a leg drops, the DH walks/clicks on the door and leaves the bossroom without picking up loot. Never seen this on normal drops, just on leg drops. Watched this 5 times the last hour.
- when staching, a green reciept was not stached and sold to the vendor. I don't know if this affect 1x1 space items or green items in general.
Hoping for a fix, thx  :Smile: 

EDIT: Checked this again, a green amulet was not stached.  :Frown:

----------


## richardptt

> Noticed 2 things while botting with my DH:
> - often, if a leg drops, the DH walks/clicks on the door and leaves the bossroom without picking up loot. Never seen this on normal drops, just on leg drops. Watched this 5 times the last hour.
> - when staching, a green reciept was not stached and sold to the vendor. I don't know if this affect 1x1 space items or green items in general.
> Hoping for a fix, thx


STashing thing is 70% current fixed n it will be release at 1.1 version about first one not sure why it happens but just give a try with 1.1.v when i release it, and u can just pause the fight or when boss dies instant pause by f10 DROP u own leg, and let it pick it back and check if pick the rest of items

----------


## Milgud

Maybe found the cause for the bad pickup/leaving the room:
Had modified the DH attacks in the .ini to just press right mouse for 8 secs. 
This seems to conflict with the bosstimer also set to 8 secs. 
Set bosstimer to 10 secs and will report later.

----------


## richardptt

> Maybe found the cause for the bad pickup/leaving the room:
> Had modified the DH attacks in the .ini to just press right mouse for 8 secs. 
> This seems to conflict with the bosstimer also set to 8 secs. 
> Set bosstimer to 10 secs and will report later.


dont touch on boss timer that is not fixed, 
all u need to do is first buttonleftrightimes=3 this is the combo with left and right how many times do u want to right and then left click times

rightclicktimerdh=1200 time mouse down button right
leftclicktimerdh=2800 time mouse down button left
any way i updated the bot to version 2.0

----------


## Milgud

Had probs with the left click, my DH started walking towards the boss. 
So I just use the rightclick 1 time for 8 secs. This works flawless. 

Anyway, looking forward to 2.0. thx man!

----------


## richardptt

> Had probs with the left click, my DH started walking towards the boss. 
> So I just use the rightclick 1 time for 8 secs. This works flawless. 
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to 2.0. thx man!


can u join me at twitch and i can show how it works on my DH
Twitch
and 2.0 is already out

----------


## Tanvar

> This bot is better than the last, however END sometimes does not stop the bot.
> 
> I paused the bot just after it entered the game, it said 'BOT PAUSED" yet continued to stash and sell. While trying to regain control of the mouse cursor, it right clicked exactly when my weapon was under the cursor. I watched in horror as it started selling off items and sold my manajuma set weapon with socket and very expensive gem. *No amount of END would stop it.* 
> 
> Needless to say I'm furious.


Have you atleast bought back your Manajuma?

----------


## Milgud

I remeber, my button config is custom, e.g. the button for standing still is remapped to TAB in my D3 config. Does this affect the left click attack in the bot?

----------


## Hypnotika89

> I remeber, my button config is custom, e.g. the button for standing still is remapped to TAB in my D3 config. Does this affect the left click attack in the bot?


Yes it does. You need shift.

----------


## richardptt

> Yes it does. You need shift.


tanks alot for supporting me hypnotika  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hypnotika89

> tanks alot for supporting me hypnotika


That's my job in this project :-D

----------


## Milgud

Thx to both of you, remapping to shift fixed both, the moving while attacking and the missed leg pickup.  :Wink:

----------


## Hypnotika89

Added this to troubleshooting

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk

----------


## Miiiep

Thx for the bot, runs smoth.
But it doesnt pick up loot. Run a script for the correct legendary color, those matches the one in the bot.
Can it be a keybinding problem? attack spell is mouse 2, mouse 1 is no skill, just standard attack.

----------


## Hypnotika89

Only legendarys ?

----------


## richardptt

> Thx for the bot, runs smoth.
> But it doesnt pick up loot. Run a script for the correct legendary color, those matches the one in the bot.
> Can it be a keybinding problem? attack spell is mouse 2, mouse 1 is no skill, just standard attack.


u need to tell us more info
like class and u need to configcure the config .in file, and other stuff :s

----------


## Miiiep

Newest version 2 something, WD.
have set config to wd and only pick up set and legendarys. Watched a while, saw 2 legendarys drop which the bot didnt try to pick up.

----------


## Hypnotika89

How long does your fight take ? Do the name of the items vanish before picking them up ?

----------


## Miiiep

> How long does your fight take ? Do the name of the items vanish before picking them up ?


about 10 sec. But it keeps looping a while afterwards, depends if tooltips are on or off. If they are off the names vanish before loot pickup is tried. But have tried with tooltips enabled and off, makes no difference.

----------


## Hypnotika89

Try playing with the combotimes and stuff, that you stop attacking exactly when hes dead. 

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Nyeko

Hello , it's realy good bot , only issue i m having is Disconnected from server after about few hundred runs

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Hello , it's realy good bot , only issue i m having is Disconnected from server after about few hundred runs


This happens if the bot gets stuck and afterwards automaticly disconnect from Diablo itself. If he doesn't get stuck, you should check your router for automatic reconnects

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Ficux

Looting chest still does not work! After looting chest it sometimes goes into the blue portal and stucks there, after that it gives error msg - Bot is broken talk to ...

----------


## Hypnotika89

Looting chest ist currently not bug-free. Use it on your own risk. Richard is working on stashing atm. 

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Hypnotika89

Added a "Known bugs" section. 

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## richardptt

> about 10 sec. But it keeps looping a while afterwards, depends if tooltips are on or off. If they are off the names vanish before loot pickup is tried. But have tried with tooltips enabled and off, makes no difference.


tooltips on or off is only to remove the instant msg that is showing up all the time, turning off or on wont change any thing one bot
if u still having troubles , pls 
link me ur config file, and tell and what class are u
also join twitch tv is its easier for me to explain u

Twitch

----------


## richardptt

> Looting chest still does not work! After looting chest it sometimes goes into the blue portal and stucks there, after that it gives error msg - Bot is broken talk to ...
> Attachment 17636


wich version »? of the bot

----------


## Ficux

> Looting chest ist currently not bug-free. Use it on your own risk. Richard is working on stashing atm. 
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone





> Added a "Known bugs" section. 
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone





> wich version »? of the bot


I tested 1.7 / 1.9 / 2.0 - all had this :Smile:  after a couple of runs!

NEw screen, with error itself  :Smile: 
Attachment 17637

----------


## jeftep

> Have you atleast bought back your Manajuma?


HAHAHAHA Would I have posted here if I could? 

Obviously that was the first thing I tried. Fking Blizzard decided you can only buyback the items shown on the buyback tab, once items are pushed off that tab - they are gone.

Again last night the bot kept running after hitting END and I had to ctrl-alt-del and end the process. Can we get this fixed in 2.0? Thanks.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> HAHAHAHA Would I have posted here if I could? 
> 
> Obviously that was the first thing I tried. Fking Blizzard decided you can only buyback the items shown on the buyback tab, once items are pushed off that tab - they are gone.
> 
> Again last night the bot kept running after hitting END and I had to ctrl-alt-del and end the process. Can we get this fixed in 2.0? Thanks.


You are actualy the only one having problems with this.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Debordes

Was told to post here about a problem I am having with the old manglebot kind of weird but here goes.

I'm using the original bot (modified al res version) and I want to know how I can stop it from collecting the exp pool that sometimes spawn in the room before the boss? The bot mouse clicks the bot text (Run #) in the top left corner after it grabs the exp pool, pausing the bot.

Anyone have a solution for this?

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Was told to post here about a problem I am having with the old manglebot kind of weird but here goes.
> 
> I'm using the original bot (modified al res version) and I want to know how I can stop it from collecting the exp pool that sometimes spawn in the room before the boss? The bot mouse clicks the bot text (Run #) in the top left corner after it grabs the exp pool, pausing the bot.
> 
> Anyone have a solution for this?


The bot doesn't get updated anymore i guess. But it uses Richards old config i guess. So go into the config.ini and turn it off. Or ask the creater of the all-res version if he can change it.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Debordes

> The bot doesn't get updated anymore i guess. But it uses Richards old config i guess. So go into the config.ini and turn it off. Or ask the creater of the all-res version if he can change it.
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Tried that, not really that familiar with scripts, I deleted everything in the ini that pertains to exp pool, and it still does it. I messaged the creator of the modified version already, guess I'll just wait to see what they say.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Tried that, not really that familiar with scripts, I deleted everything in the ini that pertains to exp pool, and it still does it. I messaged the creator of the modified version already, guess I'll just wait to see what they say.


That wasn't really clever :>. Redownload it and just remove the 1 after the option. 

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## trophywife

The problem with the stashing (which its pretty clear that comes when the item icon has the same brown color as legs, since that is the pattern the bot looks for (mage offhands and 2hand staffs happen to have such brown color)) could be fixed with a double check in the top left corner of the icon , since its always brown, yellow or blue up there.

Meanwhile our A++ developer fix that, a simple solution for long boting periods with limited bank space could be to disable looting yellows and/or blues, so those dont occupy any precious roon in your stash.

On the other hand, here comes a few humble suggestions:

* Make a alternative BossKO function that really checks if he is dead or not. Right now it looks like it checks for loot!.
* Also, once the previous function is done, then change the attack functions so they have a soft break system, rather than doing the same pattern 5-10 times, even if the boss died after cycle 3. Since crits come in play, its better not to stand there attacking nothing for a few secs on a random percentage of the runs.
* When selling stuff to vendor, you could make a color check so it doesnt click on empty squares. Since most items take 2 slots, its quite common that the bot iterates the whole lines 2 and 4 clicking empty boxes, which again is pretty mutch suspicious.
* Add random offsets for timers and locations, i.e. instead of sleeping 200, you could set it sleep(200 + random(50)), or instead of moving to 1000,400, move to 990+random(20),390+random(20)...

Anyway thanks for the bot, such an excellent work!!

----------


## Debordes

> That wasn't really clever :>. Redownload it and just remove the 1 after the option. 
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Sorry I'm not explaining myself properly.

There is a config file, and an au3 file.

In the config file there is zero option for chests/pools. Only for turning on/off legendary yellow blue gems and messign with boss timer and sleep timer.

The only thing that mentions pools is the au3 file, and if I delete any script mentioning the pool, the bot still does everything as if nothing has been done.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> The problem with the stashing (which its pretty clear that comes when the item icon has the same brown color as legs, since that is the pattern the bot looks for (mage offhands and 2hand staffs happen to have such brown color)) could be fixed with a double check in the top left corner of the icon , since its always brown, yellow or blue up there.
> 
> Meanwhile our A++ developer fix that, a simple solution for long boting periods with limited bank space could be to disable looting yellows and/or blues, so those dont occupy any precious roon in your stash.
> 
> On the other hand, here comes a few humble suggestions:
> 
> * Make a alternative BossKO function that really checks if he is dead or not. Right now it looks like it checks for loot!.
> * Also, once the previous function is done, then change the attack functions so they have a soft break system, rather than doing the same pattern 5-10 times, even if the boss died after cycle 3. Since crits come in play, its better not to stand there attacking nothing for a few secs on a random percentage of the runs.
> * When selling stuff to vendor, you could make a color check so it doesnt click on empty squares. Since most items take 2 slots, its quite common that the bot iterates the whole lines 2 and 4 clicking empty boxes, which again is pretty mutch suspicious.
> ...


Thats is what i call a proper feedback ! Thank you very much, i guess Richard appreciates it !

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Sorry I'm not explaining myself properly.
> 
> There is a config file, and an au3 file.
> 
> In the config file there is zero option for chests/pools. Only for turning on/off legendary yellow blue gems and messign with boss timer and sleep timer.
> 
> The only thing that mentions pools is the au3 file, and if I delete any script mentioning the pool, the bot still does everything as if nothing has been done.


Try removing the "print" options im the au3 file. Since its the bad placed tooltip interrupting your bot

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Debordes

Alright well nevermind anyway, US servers just came back up and Mangle seems to be dropping nothing now. lol

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Alright well nevermind anyway, US servers just came back up and Mangle seems to be dropping nothing now. lol


Mh. Wondering when the nerfhammer hits EU!

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## richardptt

> The problem with the stashing (which its pretty clear that comes when the item icon has the same brown color as legs, since that is the pattern the bot looks for (mage offhands and 2hand staffs happen to have such brown color)) could be fixed with a double check in the top left corner of the icon , since its always brown, yellow or blue up there.
> 
> Meanwhile our A++ developer fix that, a simple solution for long boting periods with limited bank space could be to disable looting yellows and/or blues, so those dont occupy any precious roon in your stash.
> 
> On the other hand, here comes a few humble suggestions:
> 
> * Make a alternative BossKO function that really checks if he is dead or not. Right now it looks like it checks for loot!.
> * Also, once the previous function is done, then change the attack functions so they have a soft break system, rather than doing the same pattern 5-10 times, even if the boss died after cycle 3. Since crits come in play, its better not to stand there attacking nothing for a few secs on a random percentage of the runs.
> * When selling stuff to vendor, you could make a color check so it doesnt click on empty squares. Since most items take 2 slots, its quite common that the bot iterates the whole lines 2 and 4 clicking empty boxes, which again is pretty mutch suspicious.
> ...


u are right, the problem is some of those things i cant do it on auto, i am talking more about the fight thing, any way i gotta thing what i can do

----------


## Debordes

Yup 100%, manglemaw now drops literally nothing.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Yup 100%, manglemaw now drops literally nothing.


New patch or just a hotfix ?

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## richardptt

> Tried that, not really that familiar with scripts, I deleted everything in the ini that pertains to exp pool, and it still does it. I messaged the creator of the modified version already, guess I'll just wait to see what they say.


if u are using kelz bot, there is not an opcion to turn it off, it will always pick the exp pool, now at mine, u can turn it on or off any way up too u

----------


## Hypnotika89

> if u are using kelz bot, there is not an opcion to turn it off, it will always pick the exp pool, now at mine, u can turn it on or off any way up too u


He cant run on our resolution

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Tanvar

> New patch or just a hotfix ?
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Seems to be the patch that hit US today. Will hit EU tomorrow.

----------


## Hypnotika89

That's sad. So guys, squeeze this guy out, as long as you can !

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Debordes

> New patch or just a hotfix ?
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Well US servers got a patch with a bunch of buffs, must have been put it with the patch, because I was farming him right before servers went down this mroning.

----------


## richardptt

> Well US servers got a patch with a bunch of buffs, must have been put it with the patch, because I was farming him right before servers went down this mroning.


and now drops nothing ?

----------


## Hypnotika89

Do you have a link with the patch notes ?

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## darthc0la

> and now drops nothing ?


yup.. just tested it about 5 times. *NOTHING T_T*

----------


## scrx

thx for making this works gr8 4 my barb

----------


## Debordes

> Do you have a link with the patch notes ?
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Actually seems we didn't even get a patch, mangle was simple fixed during the downtime.

----------


## Tanvar

> Actually seems we didn't even get a patch, mangle was simple fixed during the downtime.


You did get a patch. Couple class buffs (mostly Crusader and WD, but every class got a bit buffed).

----------


## richardptt

> You did get a patch. Couple class buffs (mostly Crusader and WD, but every class got a bit buffed).


can u link to us

----------


## Debordes

> You did get a patch. Couple class buffs (mostly Crusader and WD, but every class got a bit buffed).


Yeah? OKay I thought so, but no official notes yet it seems.

----------


## darthc0la

> can u link to us







> DiabloFans Quote:
> Barbarian
> 
> Bash Now deals 215% weapon damage (up from 170%). 
> Onslaught : Now does an additional 100% (up from 80%).
> Clobber : Now has a 35% chance to stun (up from 30%).
> Weapon Throw Now deals 185% weapon damage (up from 150%).
> Mighty Throw : Increase damage to 270% weapon damage (up from 210%).
> Throwing Hammer : Now has a 40% chance to stun (up from 30%).
> ...




crusaders got buffed up a shitload lol

http://www.diablofans.com/news/48018...st-patch-2-0-4

----------


## Tanvar

> crusaders got buffed up a shitload lol
> 
> Diablo 3 Reaper of Souls First Patch - 2.0.4 Datamined Class Changes - News - Diablo Fans


Crusaders where the weakest class, so no wonder.
And there are no official notes yet, oddly, those notes are only datamined.

----------


## Ficux

In Campaign Mode, Manglemaw now only drops loot and gives XP before the player progresses to the Chancellor's Tomb quest
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/1353...-8-2014#quests
under quests tab!
NERFFF  :Frown:

----------


## Tanvar

> In Campaign Mode, Manglemaw now only drops loot and gives XP before the player progresses to the Chancellor's Tomb quest
> Patch 2.0.4 Now Live - Diablo III
> under quests tab!
> NERFFF


I like that they fixed it without just making him drop nothing!

----------


## jeftep

> I like that they fixed it without just making him drop nothing!


Fk you and your Blizzard dick riding.

There is no reason for this shit, there isn't an economy anymore.

----------


## Tanvar

> Fk you and your Blizzard dick riding.
> 
> There is no reason for this shit, there isn't an economy anymore.


He now drops nothing.
It was sarcasm.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> In Campaign Mode, Manglemaw now only drops loot and gives XP before the player progresses to the Chancellor's Tomb quest
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/1353...-8-2014#quests
> under quests tab!
> NERFFF


Thats not just a nerf, they made Mangle completly unviable for farming.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## richardptt

> Thats not just a nerf, they made Mangle completly unviable for farming.
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


hmn i will try to farm razor now on

----------


## Tanvar

> hmn i will try to farm razor now on


Razor? Where/what/how? =D

----------


## Emanuelxxx

hey i get same error  ...

----------


## richardptt

> Razor? Where/what/how? =D


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hH68rudjOWg

----------


## richardptt

> hey i get same error  ...


mangle will be nerf tomorrow on eu so ... :/

----------


## richardptt

hmn do u guys think ssThrass is a good boss to farm ?
RAZOR CLAW gonna be hard to make a bot for it, because thereal is there with a quest and up bot pick up the quest if ****S the check point :/

----------


## incuz

k richard, mission for tonight:
bot for razorclaw
ill test V1.0 at 8 in the morning  :Big Grin:  if it motivates you ill listen to you in the stream again

----------


## richardptt

> k richard, mission for tonight:
> bot for razorclaw
> ill test V1.0 at 8 in the morning  if it motivates you ill listen to you in the stream again


i wont even try to make a bot for razor claw, THREAL is there , and when boss die he show up with a quest,if bot miss click the check point game will be ****ed up, so i am not going to do a bot for him, maybe to ssthrass check this out 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBaqCKSspMY
its faster than mangle

----------


## incuz

yeah ssthrass should be a viable option (was wondering WTF you were saying ... THREAL... xD TYRAEL m8!)
.. but ssthrass has random add spawns, will be a big bone to chew on T6, dont think it'll be doable for a bot :-/

----------


## richardptt

> yeah ssthrass should be a viable option (was wondering wtf you were saying ... Threal... Xd tyrael m8!)
> .. But ssthrass has random add spawns, will be a big bone to chew on t6, dont think it'll be doable for a bot :-/


what ever xddddd

Yh u will have to do at lower TOrment or u will be dieing all the time :S

i need a boss list then to see if viable

----------


## incuz

yea T4 works with a simple mouseover of archon
thx to ur lil helper im at 3,2M dps on the first stack of archon, hehe

----------


## supazine

ssthrass is good farming boss. more drop weapons than mangle

----------


## richardptt

now what ;/ should i do or not, i dont think i will be able to finish today, because i am sleepy, its 7 pm, still early , but tomorow i start working at 8 am 
and tomorrow i wont have much time to work on bot 
now the qestion is do u want guys ?

----------


## incuz

yea
want it now!
gogoogoggog! will be a fast one, because you won't have the trouble of making pool & chest work... there aren't any xD

----------


## richardptt

> yea
> want it now!
> gogoogoggog! will be a fast one, because you won't have the trouble of making pool & chest work... there aren't any xD


Great i dont have any quest on my wizard, are u on EU servers =? i need the quest can some share it for me plz

----------


## richardptt

milkamoo#2115 add me

----------


## richardptt

someone plz  :Frown:

----------


## Dyz

> someone plz


Im not on Euro but if you need help with bugs or whatever, you can PM me. I fixed a few things in your Manglemaw code and had some guildies testing it, but it got nerfed before I uploaded the changes lol.

----------


## jeftep

> now what ;/ should i do or not, i dont think i will be able to finish today, because i am sleepy, its 7 pm, still early , but tomorow i start working at 8 am 
> and tomorrow i wont have much time to work on bot 
> now the qestion is do u want guys ?


Yes!  :Embarrassment: 

I'm available to test and provide feedback on the bot as well.

----------


## Fulkol

If you are on EU I can help you with the quests and the testings tomorrow
SSHATetc, dropped me a thunderfury when I was farming craftmaterials so  :Big Grin: 
You sould take the quest a2 q7/2, walk to the waterlogged passage, you get a checkpoint there and in order to farm him you need to take the "bossroom" back to the oasis and you will be on his bridge,

----------


## Orginateur

I've started working on *Wizard only Razorclaw* modification of Richardptt's bot

it has a couple bugs but they seem to be beyond my skills. I will post it here and allow anyone to finish what I've started AND couldn't finish

NOTE : Sell was not repaired. Do not use it, only use salvage.

USE IT ON LOW DIFFICULTY FIRST. The bot is quite shitty


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pgg00j2evocowkf/QkUeEBSu0G



I am 99% sure I have broken the bot for every other characters.

----------


## Hypnotika89

- * Refreshed the frontpage*

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## richardptt

> I've started working on *Wizard only Razorclaw* modification of Richardptt's bot
> 
> it has a couple bugs but they seem to be beyond my skills. I will post it here and allow anyone to finish what I've started AND couldn't finish
> 
> NOTE : Sell was not repaired. Do not use it, only use salvage.
> 
> USE IT ON LOW DIFFICULTY FIRST. The bot is quite shitty
> 
> 
> ...


 when u try to loot the rares, he will click on tyreal and acept the quest and it will move u forward in game play, so u will lose the check point
unless u disable the picking on yellows items and gold and shirnes evry thing yellow....

----------


## Orginateur

he never clicked tyrael for me... but then again, I had no idea what I was doing.

----------


## Fulkol

> when u try to loot the rares, he will click on tyreal and acept the quest and it will move u forward in game play, so u will lose the check point
> unless u disable the picking on yellows items and gold and shirnes evry thing yellow....


added you but didn't got accept
Did you get the quest from some1 else? Lmk if you need any help in-game

----------


## Orginateur

Tested it again : He actually walks away, no looting, no clicking tyrael...

----------


## Orginateur

RAZORCLAW

I'll actually just dump my position researches and let someone more competent use them




> Initial position to TP
> 
> MouseClick("left", 1214, 419, 1, 10)






> Func BankSellandRepair()
> $successrepairandsell += 1
> PRINT("Going to Bank legs")
> MouseClick("left", 758, 369) ; Move to Bank
> Sleep(3200)
> MouseClick("left", 516, 607)
> sleep(150)
> Bank()
> sellorsalvage()
> EndFunc





> func salvage()
> PRINT("Salvaging items!")
> MouseClick("left", 1731, 157) ; going to BLACK SMITH
> sleep(3000)
> MouseClick("left", 515, 485)
> sleep(200)
> MouseClick("left", 261, 293)
> sleep(200)
> clickleft()
> ...


Thought for Archon : use left click instead of right click, use it on self (will quickly bash down Razorclaw)

----------


## KillerJohn

Explain me how is it possible that an AUTOIT bot is broken by a patch?

----------


## Fulkol

> Explain me how is it possible that an AUTOIT bot is broken by a patch?


A boss amit ez az autoit farmolt többé nem dob lofaszt se

----------


## incuz

because manglemaw doesn't drop ANYTHING or give ANY xp once you go down and get the Checkpoint at "The Shattered Crown"

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Explain me how is it possible that an AUTOIT bot is broken by a patch?


The bot itself isn't broken at all. Manglemaw just doesn't drop anything anymore.
No point for using the Bot anymore = broken for me.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## JohnMatrix

> Explain me how is it possible that an AUTOIT bot is broken by a patch?


Patch Notes

In Campaign Mode, Manglemaw now only drops loot and gives XP before the player progresses to the Chancellor's Tomb quest

----------


## Hypnotika89

> A boss amit ez az autoit farmolt többé nem dob lofaszt se


Dude! Are you ok? Maybe stop trying to use your Face for writing :>

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Fulkol

> Dude! Are you ok? Maybe take the face off the keyboard :>
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


It was just like "the boss don't drop anything anymore"
Oh sorry, it was Hungarian because as far as I know he is from here too

----------


## Hypnotika89

> It was just like "the boss don't drop anything anymore"
> Oh sorry, it was Hungarian because as far as I know he is from here too


Oh ok, thought you are having a Stroke or something !


(im just kidding)

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Fulkol

> I've started working on *Wizard only Razorclaw* modification of Richardptt's bot
> 
> it has a couple bugs but they seem to be beyond my skills. I will post it here and allow anyone to finish what I've started AND couldn't finish
> 
> NOTE : Sell was not repaired. Do not use it, only use salvage.
> 
> USE IT ON LOW DIFFICULTY FIRST. The bot is quite shitty
> 
> 
> ...


Works for me, taking rares and didn't click tyrael yet
Sometimes it runs away and even die from random mobs from out there but the killing and looting seems flawless
Gonna let it run for a half hour while trying to monitor it more or less and if I find something strange I'll post

----------


## Orginateur

I think I have fixed the running away problem, I'm uploading it if you are interested
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pgg00j2evocowkf/QkUeEBSu0G


Still Wizard ONLY

----------


## Fulkol

> I think I have fixed the running away problem, I'm uploading it if you are interested
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pgg00j2evocowkf/QkUeEBSu0G


I am, so I appreciate every update
However, it did click on tyrael for me, and idk how did you fix it but it as I saw he ran for to the "background" where it was nearly or the same as the color of a legendary

----------


## Orginateur

I thought the problem could have only been the bot releasing shift before left click (making it walk)
but if it's a looting problem, that's beyond my paygrade

(edit : But that could maybe be a fix for the tyrael clicking... BIG maybe there.)

----------


## Orginateur

The walking away problem while looting seems fixed for me, I haven't clicked tyrael either.

Version 0.02 just released : fixed bug where you wouldn't buff if you had salvaged this game


https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pgg00j2evocowkf/QkUeEBSu0G

----------


## darthc0la

> The walking away problem while looting seems fixed for me, I haven't clicked tyrael either.
> 
> Version 0.02 just released : fixed bug where you wouldn't buff if you had salvaged this game
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/pgg00j2evocowkf/QkUeEBSu0G



i think you need to make a new thread.. lol idk why no one ever does it. they just keep adding on from the last one

----------


## Orginateur

Right ... xD on it

----------


## KillerJohn

> A boss amit ez az autoit farmolt többé nem dob lofaszt se


deszépen mondtad  :Smile:

----------


## babymonkey

manglemaw still works you just have to run behind the gate now first

----------


## Milgud

> manglemaw still works you just have to run behind the gate now first


Can you explain a little bit more? Which gate? Thx!  :Smile:

----------


## babymonkey

> Can you explain a little bit more? Which gate? Thx!


you resume game, enter town portal, enter defiled crypt level 2, run straight there is a black gate, go behind it then run back towards mangle and he'll still spawn with the normal loot 

Twitch - he is doing the runs to show you if you are confused. hopefully someone can script this still

----------


## Hypnotika89

If this really would work, it's easier than setting up a new bot

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Ficux

*Just make sure you run past the gate before manglemaw spawns!!!*

----------


## Fulkol

> *Just make sure you run past the gate before manglemaw spawns!!!*


Not working for me
Ran past the gate and waited there to spawn
Ran to the gate and waited there to spawn
Ran past the gate and back before spawn
Ran even back to the previous level

No loot

----------


## Duffy201

Can confirm Manglemaw still drops loot for me if i do as babymonkey said.

----------


## Gankxz

There is a bot working ?

----------


## Hypnotika89

> There is a bot working ?


No.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Gankxz

> No.
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Ok thanks Hypno, will wait !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## sweetpotatopie

theres a way to make manglemaw drop loot with 1 simple step, i msged you hyp

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Ok thanks Hypno, will wait !


Need to wait till Richard answers me and till i have tested this on my own.
We gonna evaluate after if we continue improving this bot any further

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Hypnotika89

> theres a way to make manglemaw drop loot with 1 simple step, i msged you hyp


Already heard about this. Im currently in University - not able to test it b4 13:30 german time +1

Thanks anyway.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Gankxz

> Already heard about this. Im currently in University - not able to test it b4 13:30 german time +1
> 
> Thanks anyway.
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Leave university !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Leave university !


If only i could :>. My hopefully rich future forces me to be here :-D

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Koralvin

It works fine , All you have to do is to move to entrence til you hear the crown speech then you can kill it.

----------


## Gankxz

> If only i could :>. My hopefully rich future forces me to be here :-D
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Haha true  :Wink:

----------


## Koralvin

> It works fine , All you have to do is to move to entrence til you hear the crown speech then you can kill it.


Forgot to say that you have to go outside the gate before he spawn so you have to vault/teleport

----------


## KappaHD

Are they going to update this bot for DH and Wiz so you can use the exploit to farm him still? This is like the only diablo bot right now and i don't want it to go =/.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Are they going to update this bot for DH and Wiz so you can use the exploit to farm him still? This is like the only diablo bot right now and i don't want it to go =/.


As i already said : i have to check it on my own, before saying anything. I need to check if its still botable. 

* i will update the main post if we continue* 

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Koralvin

> Are they going to update this bot for DH and Wiz so you can use the exploit to farm him still? This is like the only diablo bot right now and i don't want it to go =/.


I just finished making a working bot to farm him. I kill him almost as fast as before at t5.
The only problem is that it only work with my build.

You need Demon Hunter : Smoke screen ( displacement ) in slot 1 
Rain of Vengeance ( first rune ) in slot 2 
Vengeance ( Hated rune ) in slot 3 
Wolf in slot 4 
Cluster arrow ( last rune ) on right click

passives : ambush , blood vengeance , archey , single out

I made it work for 1 hour straight and it s still running and found 3 legs so far and getting some exp.

I will not work on the bot anymore so feel free to use it to modify.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/zon6kyc82d...bot-DHonly.rar

----------


## zeronoob

hi there,
i've tested your mangle and ssthrass bot
until i've done some code changes, both work with my wiz (edited some timings)
But both bots leave about 35% of any items on the ground.
If there droped 2 legendaries (1x weapon + 1x craft material) the bot only picks up ONE legendary not both.
Same of there are 2 or 3 yellow items the bot leaves one behind.

i think the loot fuction need to be tweaked

----------


## Koralvin

> hi there,
> i've tested your mangle and ssthrass bot
> until i've done some code changes, both work with my wiz (edited some timings)
> But both bots leave about 35% of any items on the ground.
> If there droped 2 legendaries (1x weapon + 1x craft material) the bot only picks up ONE legendary not both.
> Same of there are 2 or 3 yellow items the bot leaves one behind.
> 
> i think the loot fuction need to be tweaked


Yea i have maybe 1 hour experience so im kinda noob , it s far from a release , but at least i can get few leg and xp while sleeping.

----------


## Koralvin

My bad you werent even talking to me lol !  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I didnt see bot missing leg so far

----------


## zeronoob

> My bad you werent even talking to me lol ! 
> 
> I didnt see bot missing leg so far


no problem but you'r code also use the same looting fuction(s)

maybe my graphic setting is the problem, i'll try this later and report becasue i play on maximum possible settings + nvidia profile tweaks  :Big Grin:

----------


## stormyse

I get no loot from manglemaw anymore, can someone confirm that?

----------


## Hypnotika89

Im getting cigarettes from the gaso-station. Will be back in 5 mins. Add me to Skype: mrtroelli for direct support

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Hypnotika89

*Added the improved Mangle 1.0*

ATM JUST FOR DH ONLY

----------


## Duffy201

> *Updated for 2.0.4*
> 
> *Coming features:*
> - THIS BOT WONT GET DEVELOPED ANY FURTHER
> __________________________________


So it will be continued to be updated  :Big Grin:  ?

----------


## Hypnotika89

Yes

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## neverblink

why update manglemaw anymore? no loot unless you do the whole quest right

----------


## scrx

working good on barb too, put sprint with gangway rune on 1 and 20% paragon movement speed, no probs so far

----------


## Hypnotika89

Is it looting ?

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## w00tx

> working good on barb too, put sprint with gangway rune on 1 and 20% paragon movement speed, no probs so far


do you use the DH setup in the config.ini? what skills do you use would like to do this with my barb to get him geared.. like barbs alot more than my DH :P





> *Added the improved Mangle 1.0*
> 
> ATM JUST FOR DH ONLY


THANK YOU <3

----------


## Hypnotika89

You guys owe me one :>

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Hypnotika89

*Added the Improved Mangle1.1 beta. Now supports Wizards(If Teleport is on 1)* 
Make sure you change the config.


Big Thanks to *bradcruz* for beta testing!



Going to bed now , good night.

Support will start at 08:30 (UTC+01:00)


EDIT: The wiz version could possibly work for Monks aswell, as long as they got the Charge on 1 with (3charges rune). Haven't tested it yet. Would appreciate feedback.

----------


## richardptt

> why update manglemaw anymore? no loot unless you do the whole quest right


its possible to do with wizzard and demons hunters, and maybe barbarian not test with barbarian, blizzard thinks that is nerfed but its not there is an exploit that makes mangle maw viable to farm it

----------


## Mezmorized

any chance that I can receive some guidance on getting it to work with barb? someone posted it works although not perfect..ill take something over nothing atm =)

----------


## Hypnotika89

> any chance that I can receive some guidance on getting it to work with barb? someone posted it works although not perfect..ill take something over nothing atm =)


You need to have the movement speed from Paragons. Maybe speedboots and Sprint with a special rune. You can find it here somewhere.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Koralvin

> why update manglemaw anymore? no loot unless you do the whole quest right


You can drop if you move to the gate before he spawns. It s like the first time you kill it.

----------


## scrx

> do you use the DH setup in the config.ini? what skills do you use would like to do this with my barb to get him geared.. like barbs alot more than my DH :P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU <3


No i use the default config, wizard one

Skillbuild :

LMB:Frenzy with maniac
RMB:HOTA with smash
1 - Sprint, gangway
2 - battle rage marauder
3 - wotb - insanity
4 - call of the ancients , fire dmg rune

passive unforgiving needed for the sprint + 20% movementspeed, then look if you can kill mangle fast enough and depending on that you need to set the difficulity

----------


## w00tx

> No i use the default config, wizard one
> 
> Skillbuild :
> 
> LMB:Frenzy with maniac
> RMB:HOTA with smash
> 1 - Sprint, gangway
> 2 - battle rage marauder
> 3 - wotb - insanity
> ...



cheers man I'm gonna try this right away

----------


## Hypnotika89

Edit/dunno what happend here.

----------


## w00tx

> No i use the default config, wizard one
> 
> Skillbuild :
> 
> LMB:Frenzy with maniac
> RMB:HOTA with smash
> 1 - Sprint, gangway
> 2 - battle rage marauder
> 3 - wotb - insanity
> ...


(I hope it's ok I ask these questions here and not in PM so all barbs get his help  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

the wizard one is set to teleport using the 1 button though? doesnt seem to work  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Marvin01

> If you want to contribute:
> <form action="https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr" method="post" target="_top">
> <input type="hidden" name="cmd" value="_s-xclick">
> <input type="hidden" name="hosted_button_id" value="VJLK2AZJCC94C">
> <input type="image" src="https://www.paypalobjects.com/de_DE/DE/i/btn/btn_donate_SM.gif" border="0" name="submit" alt="Jetzt einfach, schnell und sicher online bezahlen – mit PayPal.">
> <img alt="" border="0" src="https://www.paypalobjects.com/de_DE/i/scr/pixel.gif" width="1" height="1">
> </form>
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


wheres the link for new bot? the one in the description is the old one :/

----------


## Hypnotika89

> wheres the link for new bot? the one in the description is the old one :/


No, its not ?

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Fulkol

> (I hope it's ok I ask these questions here and not in PM so all barbs get his help  )
> 
> the wizard one is set to teleport using the 1 button though? doesnt seem to work


Use his skill setup
Go to the config file
Set these like this 
Make sure you have base 25% movspeed
It works like charm for me, farming on T3 atm

[Character]
Wizard=
demonhunter=1
witchd=

[Position]
positiondemonhunter=1
positionwizard=

----------


## Marvin01

> No, its not ?
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


the one in description does not get loots from him it doesnt activate the chain quest thing so manglemaw drops nothing

----------


## Hypnotika89

> the one in description does not get loots from him it doesnt activate the chain quest thing so manglemaw drops nothing


Now you have to explain me how everyone else is using the bot then.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Fulkol

> the one in description does not get loots from him it doesnt activate the chain quest thing so manglemaw drops nothing


Did you set the right options?
Are you running this?






> Now you have to explain me how everyone else is using the bot then.
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Do you and Richard work on a bot for an another boss? Like the a2 snake? I'm pretty sure this will get stealth fixed under a week :/

----------


## Marvin01

> Did you set the right options?
> Are you running this?


yes.. my demon hunter stays at the door the boss is killing him everytime

after he enters the boss room he wont move anywhere, im running windowned fullscreen 1920x1080 everything is well setup dunno it doesnt move.

----------


## Fulkol

> yes.. my demon hunter stays at the door the boss is killing him everytime
> 
> after he enters the boss room he wont move anywhere, im running windowned fullscreen 1920x1080 everything is well setup dunno it doesnt move.


Look a few post above, did you set it to DH and DH position? Running skill on 1, enough resource.. TBH never tried the bot with dh so I don't really have any more idea, but my barbarian did this when I tried to use it with the wizz setup

----------


## w00tx

> Use his skill setup
> Go to the config file
> Set these like this 
> Make sure you have base 25% movspeed
> It works like charm for me, farming on T3 atm
> 
> [Character]
> Wizard=
> demonhunter=1
> ...


yea but he told me wizard not DH  :Big Grin: 

I switched aswell to the DH and I'm destroying him on t5/t6  :Embarrassment:  trying to figure out which one is the most effecient...

----------


## w00tx

trying to find in the script where to remove the second "1" that's used just outside the steel door in the DH script.. it takes away my barbs fury so I dont have enough for marauder buff :/

----------


## Marvin01

> Look a few post above, did you set it to DH and DH position? Running skill on 1, enough resource.. TBH never tried the bot with dh so I don't really have any more idea, but my barbarian did this when I tried to use it with the wizz setup


its fine now i had a letter from blizzard unread that was the cause of my dh not moving

----------


## Marvin01

ok my templar keeps knocking the manglemaw and taking him out of target, my dh wont spam cluster arrows hes shooting my entangling shoot instead of cluster arrows.

----------


## Fulkol

> ok my templar keeps knocking the manglemaw and taking him out of target, my dh wont spam cluster arrows hes shooting my entangling shoot instead of cluster arrows.


Change the templars skills
Adjust this in the config

[DEmonspec]
buttonleftrightimes=2
rightclicktimerdh=1200
leftclicktimerdh=2800

----------


## Marvin01

> Change the templars skills
> Adjust this in the config
> 
> [DEmonspec]
> buttonleftrightimes=2
> rightclicktimerdh=1200
> leftclicktimerdh=2800


the settings are fine changed to scoundrel ill test now.

----------


## w00tx

can confirm it works great on barb, I got only 570k sheet DPS and I kill him in 12 seconds on torment V (even using a 2hander lol )


you sir ROCK for this script <3


(if anyone could figure out how to remove the second use of sprint I would appreciate it)

----------


## Fulkol

> can confirm it works great on barb, I got only 570k sheet DPS and I kill him in 12 seconds on torment V
> 
> 
> you sir ROCK for this script <3
> 
> 
> (if anyone could figure out how to remove the second use of sprint I would appreciate it)


Could you share your configs for the DH attack? I have 760k sheet and 10 mill toughness but IV is a problem for him
Trying to figure out how could we save our fury but atm it looks like we need to wait our developers to do that for us

----------


## medhead17

OP, I really appreciate you contributing your time to make this bot work. Is there any way that WD could be integrated? I know of at least three move speed spells that may work: Spirit Walk, Angry Chicken, and Horrify- Stalker. I have tinkered around with the code but I think the timing needs to be adjust for WD and that is above my paygrade.

Thanks for all the hard work!

----------


## w00tx

> Could you share your configs for the DH attack? I have 760k sheet and 10 mill toughness but IV is a problem for him
> Trying to figure out how could we save our fury but atm it looks like we need to wait our developers to do that for us


Sure man, I use the active skills scrx suggested.

[DEmonspec]
buttonleftrightimes=5
rightclicktimerdh=1000
leftclicktimerdh=2000


my passive skills:weapon master, unforgiving, ruthless, animosity

----------


## Fulkol

> Sure man, I use the active skills scrx suggested.
> 
> [DEmonspec]
> buttonleftrightimes=5
> rightclicktimerdh=1000
> leftclicktimerdh=2000
> 
> 
> my passive skills:weapon master, unforgiving, ruthless, animosity


Yeah I'm using the same skills, thanks for the timers.
Gonna switch battle rage to shout until we have this changed tho, more fury at the start of the battle




> OP, I really appreciate you contributing your time to make this bot work. Is there any way that WD could be integrated? I know of at least three move speed spells that may work: Spirit Walk, Angry Chicken, and Horrify- Stalker. I have tinkered around with the code but I think the timing needs to be adjust for WD and that is above my paygrade.
> 
> Thanks for all the hard work!


Spirit walk with jaunt works I guess, put buffs and pet to 2-4 , mana recharge skill (darts for example) to RMB and acid cloud/bears/etc. to LMB, then use DH script
It should work but idk

----------


## frezar

this bot is working great so far for me, just a couple of things I was wondering though
Maybe for like 15-20 runs the bot ends up not clicking on the blue door to get to manglemaw and gives the error and closes. I was wondering how i could change it so it would just leave the game if this happens and just continue on.
Also is it possible to stash gems? not really a big deal but i would like to keep them.

----------


## madmartt

Does anyone have the script for the newest version? The dropbox only has version 1.1 available?

----------


## Mezmorized

was using wrong bot - works beautifully for barb ty all.

----------


## Koralvin

Im using the same skill set in the same order , 25% speed , window full screen 1900x.

When he gets in the boss room he doest go to the gates.

Im using dh=1 everywhere. / turned off gem,yellow,blue , sell

Anyone have any idea ?

----------


## babymonkey

Farm mangle while you guys can guys. His drop rate is being nerf'd and will be reverted to not having to run behind the gate anymore. This is the upcoming hotfix

----------


## Werks

> Im using the same skill set in the same order , 25% speed , window full screen 1900x.
> 
> When he gets in the boss room he doest go to the gates.
> 
> Im using dh=1 everywhere. / turned off gem,yellow,blue , sell
> 
> Anyone have any idea ?


You have Smoke Screen - Displacement in Slot 1?

----------


## hkolopo

BossTimer= dosent work . anyone know ?

----------


## scrx

> Farm mangle while you guys can guys. His drop rate is being nerf'd and will be reverted to not having to run behind the gate anymore. This is the upcoming hotfix


source? 

meh lol

----------


## Dyz

> source? 
> 
> meh lol


Its a hotfix, its announced on the official forums. It just went live, he's dropping one item now.

----------


## scrx

> Its a hotfix, its announced on the official forums. It just went live, he's dropping one item now.


shame, looks like we need a new bot again..

----------


## babymonkey

> shame, looks like we need a new bot again..


Won't make a difference. All are the same now *Unique Monsters now use the same loot table as Champions.*

----------


## scrx

well you can still farm normal bosses like azmo

----------


## babymonkey

That is true

----------


## Werks

Details on the hotfix - Patch 2.0.4 Hotfixes - Updated 4/9 - Forums - Diablo III

This is interesting

"The following change from the Patch Notes has been reverted:
In Campaign Mode, Manglemaw now only drops loot and gives XP before the player progresses to the Chancellor's Tomb quest*"

I'm still currently able to farm Manglemaw. I was never disconnected so I'm not sure if my client got the hotfix. Or if it even works that way. Either way I just got a set item a minute ago. Can someone else verify if they are still getting decent drops.

----------


## scrx

well same loottable as elite now so i guess you can still find legs

----------


## Hypnotika89

I hate Blizzard. Anyway, you can use the old bot then again if you still wanna farm it. 

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Werks

Hyponotika I was hoping you could clear some confusion for a few people.

The title post lists "Updated for 2.0.4" however the file you have up on dropbox is 1.1.beta. I believe this is causing people to think it is a old version. Can you confirm this is the intended file you want up?

If it's titled 1.1.beta because it was intended for the post-patch run can you revert and upload the latest 2.X.X bot since Manglemaw changes wer? Thanks

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Hyponotika I was hoping you could clear some confusion for a few people.
> 
> The title post lists "Updated for 2.0.4" however the file you have up on dropbox is 1.1.beta. I believe this is causing people to think it is a old version. Can you confirm this is the intended file you want up?
> 
> If it's titled 1.1.beta because it was intended for the post-patch run can you revert and upload the latest 2.X.X bot since Manglemaw changes wer? Thanks



As you wish.

*UPLOADED THE OLD IMPROVED MANGLEBOT 2.0.4 SINCE YOU DONT NEED THE MOVEMENT ANYMORE*

----------


## Hypnotika89

*Richardppt or Me won´t Improve this or any other rare farming bots anymore, since they are just having Champion loottables.*

----------


## Znox

Your download link isn't working anymore. Can't find the old or the new version.

----------


## Hypnotika89

*Reuploaded and added to mainpost*

----------


## nommi

what does champion loottables mean?

----------


## w00tx

> what does champion loottables mean?



blue/yellow elite packs only drop 1 yellow/blue item when killed
uniques/purples used to drop 3-4 items

every item has a chance to be a legendary so chances went down by quite a bit.
I havnt done any testing at all yet but killing an elite pack loot table on t5/t6 every minute has to be somewhat ok??
In theory it should still be better than farming? how often do you kill elite packs every 30seconds of playtime


gonna see what happens after a few hours of running the script

----------


## Hypnotika89

Yeah, thats true. Anyway chance of legs went down by ~66%

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Werks

Even though they have champion loot tables I'll still take it since easily bottable. When I 'm at my computer I'll do rifts and bounties but at least while I sleep I can farm some gold, xp, and a couple legendaries. Although not quite what it used to be, something is still better than nothing.

----------


## Hypnotika89

We will see the bot reports

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## goolee

if anyone can help...

after killing manglemaw my DH runs to the door and sometimes the loot is not on the screen thus not able to loot items...

how can i make it so that wen manglemaw dies my char doesnt move and stays stationary??



EDIT: nvm figured out why... was doing it on T5 and was killing it way too fast... works perfect on T6

----------


## Hypnotika89

Disable lootgoldeverywhere

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Hypnotika89

---------- SUMARY -------------------

---------- || -------------------
---------- || -------------------
---------- \ / -------------------
---------- \/ -------------------
Total Runs - 23
Total Success Repair and sell - 1
Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - 30
Total Success »»»» Sets »»»» - 0
Total Success Rares - 14
Total Success Magics - 0
Total Success Gems - 3


29 Human Cartilages xD

----------


## Fulkol

> ---------- SUMARY -------------------
> 
> ---------- || -------------------
> ---------- || -------------------
> ---------- \ / -------------------
> ---------- \/ -------------------
> Total Runs - 23
> Total Success Repair and sell - 1
> Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - 30
> ...


Yeah same for me, T5 1 leg / hour
Well, good for the night at least

----------


## Elpoulpo

---------- SUMARY -------------------
Total Runs - 145
Total ## Sets ## - 0
Total # Legendaries # - 105
Total Rares - 4
Total Magics - 141
Total Gems - 10
Total Repair and sell - 8

105 human cartilages - no leg

----------


## w00tx

Total Runs - 121
Total Success Repair and sell - 0
Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - 78
Total Success »»»» Sets »»»» - 0
Total Success Rares - 0
Total Success Magics - 0
Total Success Gems - 0


2 of these were real legendarys.. this took 2 hours btw to do.. for some reason I had 4-5 yellows picked up aswell when I have set the bot to only pick sets/legs

I gained an entire paragon level though and im 250+

----------


## Fulkol

Do you guys have mf btw?
I'm running with around 100%, ~~ 20 on merc, 40 from helm and rest from pre 2.0 items where I don't lose too much stat (pants + ring/boots)

----------


## Hypnotika89

100*0.10=1
1% higher chance on a 0.01-0.99 leg drop rate

MF is completly useless.
Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Hypnotika89

Rift +rate 100% increase per torment. 600% on T6 

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## w00tx

4% mf  :Big Grin:  lol

----------


## w00tx

seems I do 1run/minute with my barb on t5, how fast do you guys do it?

----------


## Marvin01

> As you wish.
> 
> *UPLOADED THE OLD IMPROVED MANGLEBOT 2.0.4 SINCE YOU DONT NEED THE MOVEMENT ANYMORE*


After receiving dc message box the bot crashes and says something about resolution 1900x1000 any fixes for this?

----------


## Hypnotika89

> After receiving dc message box the bot crashes and says something about resolution 1900x1000 any fixes for this?


Its not able to react to a dc

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Fulkol

> seems I do 1run/minute with my barb on t5, how fast do you guys do it?


From inventory checking till game leaving on t5 it's about 1 min for me too

----------


## foundead

is there a way to change the positioning spot closer to the Boss for DH?

----------


## P2502

Any ideas on why the bot seems to think that the boss isn't dead even tho it is? 

Everytime a leg drops it works fine and loots whatever I've set in the config but without a leg drop it more often than not bugs like this, loots nothing and eventually gives the "Make sure you're running on 1900x1000..." etc popup error. The fight takes about 10 secs on my wizard. Using 1920x1080 both in the game and desktop. Tried both positioning options in the settings, not quite sure what the timer options actually do and how I should tweak them. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## sweetpotatopie

> Any ideas on why the bot seems to think that the boss isn't dead even tho it is? 
> 
> Everytime a leg drops it works fine and loots whatever I've set in the config but without a leg drop it more often than not bugs like this, loots nothing and eventually gives the "Make sure you're running on 1900x1000..." etc popup error. The fight takes about 10 secs on my wizard. Using 1920x1080 both in the game and desktop. Tried both positioning options in the settings, not quite sure what the timer options actually do and how I should tweak them. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


im having the same issue, the bot thinks boss isnt dead even though he his and keeps using my spell for like 30+ seconds more and then leaves game, but if a legendary drops or the crafting mat, the bot picks up and leaves asap

----------


## Elpoulpo

If you are fighting too long, check your timer in the .ini file.

----------


## someguy09

Mine does not do the inventory check and it doesn't salvage anything. I'm also having the same issue as sweetpotatopie. Sometimes my DH sits there for a good 30 seconds firing at nothing if there is no legendary drop. I used the improve .ini and .au3 with the original manglebot exe. Did I do it right?

----------


## Elpoulpo

> Did I do it right?


problem isn't you, it's in the script. If it doesnt work either you open the file and fix it yourself, or your find another script that works.

----------


## 1337pwnbot

The bot only searches for blues sets and legs so if just a single yellow drops it wont notice it should change the blue to yellow as I have yet to see mag just drop a single blue as of this patch

Under function Func BossKO() change $blue to $yellow in the 15th line under it



```
$coords = PixelSearch($lootX, $lootY, $endLootX, $endLootY, $blue, 1)
```

to


```
$coords = PixelSearch($lootX, $lootY, $endLootX, $endLootY, $yellow, 1)
```

----------


## someguy09

Thanks, I will try this. Any idea why the salvage doesn't work? Sounds like it works for others.

----------


## Hypnotika89

I dont even how many times i said this. DONT EVER USE THE EXE FROM THE OLD MANGLEBOT FROM KELZ!!

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Hypnotika89

This is a simple script. You need to cofig it in the config.ini

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## P2502

> The bot only searches for blues sets and legs so if just a single yellow drops it wont notice it should change the blue to yellow as I have yet to see mag just drop a single blue as of this patch
> 
> Under function Func BossKO() change $blue to $yellow in the 15th line under it
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> $coords = PixelSearch($lootX, $lootY, $endLootX, $endLootY, $blue, 1)
> ```
> ...


Thank you for this! It mostly fixed the problem. Mangle does, however, drop a single blue every once in a while (has been around 1/25 runs for me) which causes the initial bug to occur. I took a look at the code briefly earlier and I think this could be fixed by simply adding a separate code segment for blues as well. Gotta take a closer look when I get off work.

Thanks again for pointing this out!  :Smile:

----------


## Elpoulpo

> Thank you for this! It mostly fixed the problem. Mangle does, however, drop a single blue every once in a while (has been around 1/25 runs for me) which causes the initial bug to occur. I took a look at the code briefly earlier and I think this could be fixed by simply adding a separate code segment for blues as well. Gotta take a closer look when I get off work.
> 
> Thanks again for pointing this out!


i've re-written the whole function for you, try this : 


```
Func BossKO()
	Print("Checking if Boss is Dead")
	local $ko = 0
	While $ko < 45
		$coords = PixelSearch($lootX, $lootY, $endLootX, $endLootY, $legend, 1)
		If Not @error Then
			$ko = 101
			Sleep(100)
			MouseUp("right")
			Sleep(300)
			MouseClick("left", $coords[0], $coords[1], 1, 10)
			$Successlegs += 1
			LogToFile("Picked: 1/" & $Successlegs & "     ### Legendaries ### at Run n" & $run)
			Sleep(100)
			
		Else
			$coords = PixelSearch($lootX, $lootY, $endLootX, $endLootY, $green, 1)
			If Not @error Then
				$ko = 101
				Sleep(200)
				MouseUp("right")
				Sleep(300)
					
			Else
				$coords = PixelSearch($lootX, $lootY, $endLootX, $endLootY, $yellow, 1)
				If Not @error Then
					$ko = 101
					Sleep(200)
					MouseUp("right")
					Sleep(300)						
				Else
					$coords = PixelSearch($lootX, $lootY, $endLootX, $endLootY, $blue, 1)
					If Not @error Then
						$ko = 101
						Sleep(200)
						MouseUp("right")
						Sleep(300)	
					Else
						$ko = $ko + 1
						If $ko = 20 Then
							$error2talkrich += 1
							Print("Error: [" & $Run & "]")
							menuLeave()
						EndIf
						Sleep(300);
						Print("Boss Not Dead [" & $Run & "] Try number: " & $Ko)
					EndIf
				EndIf
			EndIf
		EndIf
	WEnd
	checkloot()
EndFunc
```

----------


## w00tx

> is there a way to change the positioning spot closer to the Boss for DH?


he does not even spawn if you stay too close to the door, I think the spot is as good as it can get

----------


## theokoles

Is there an easy way to edit the script so it runs on 1366 x 768? I wanted to run this on my laptop while I play other games on the main pc. This script runs pretty well even though they nerfed the drops I still wake up with about 5-8 legendaries per night. Thanks for all the support  :Smile:

----------


## w00tx

> Is there an easy way to edit the script so it runs on 1366 x 768? I wanted to run this on my laptop while I play other games on the main pc. This script runs pretty well even though they nerfed the drops I still wake up with about 5-8 legendaries per night. Thanks for all the support


vmware my friend... vmware is the solution  :Cool:

----------


## Usarian

I could rewrite it to make it multiresolution support, but i only have the bot, that moves arround the corner. If i can find the normal bot, that justb reaks the door and kills the dude, i ll gladly transform it for all-res-support  :Smile:

----------


## frezar

> i've re-written the whole function for you, try this :


Damn this helped me so much thanks.

The only other problem I have is that the bot sometimes clicks past the blue door and ends up not being able to find the door which leads the bot to error

----------


## w00tx

> Damn this helped me so much thanks.
> 
> The only other problem I have is that the bot sometimes clicks past the blue door and ends up not being able to find the door which leads the bot to error


it happens very rarely but yes I dont know why the very very top edge of the door was selected as the point to click to enter the "boss" room

----------


## Dyz

So maybe it got stuck, not sure. I just got a pop up window saying to make sure I was in 1900x1800 resolution or whatever (which I am, windowed etc, blah blah). 

It used to time out and leave game then try to resume, does it not do this anymore?


*edit*

Might have to do with how it leaves game by clicking. It seems if you dont let the mouse hover over it a second it doesn't register the click.


Edited the bot to use Escape instead of mouse clicks to leave the game. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3azvrurymq...le%202.0.4.au3

----------


## Hypnotika89

> it happens very rarely but yes I dont know why the very very top edge of the door was selected as the point to click to enter the "boss" room


Because hes doing the pixelsearch on that color. Else it would be: Oh the boss dropped a blue, lets go into the portal."

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Hypnotika89

> I could rewrite it to make it multiresolution support, but i only have the bot, that moves arround the corner. If i can find the normal bot, that justb reaks the door and kills the dude, i ll gladly transform it for all-res-support


Reading the first post helps alot.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Hypnotika89

> he does not even spawn if you stay too close to the door, I think the spot is as good as it can get


It should be in the config.ini.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## darthc0la

> Is there an easy way to edit the script so it runs on 1366 x 768? I wanted to run this on my laptop while I play other games on the main pc. This script runs pretty well even though they nerfed the drops I still wake up with about 5-8 legendaries per night. Thanks for all the support


manglemawallres - Pastebin.com

you're welcome. although it might be a little broken. lmao
this is a all res btw

----------


## SnD553

My DH engages Manglemaw but stops attacking when he has around 15% health left.
What can I do to fix this?

----------


## Mezmorized

Its a good thing Blizzard reversed the patch on Manglemaw... no need to hear dialogue to kill him now.

----------


## Clement Chua

How do I edit the code for DH weapon to stash rather than Wizard Staff???

----------


## Koralvin

Anyone can create a func to open the chest before getting in the boss room ? 

I tried with no success , We would get some extra legs from that.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Anyone can create a func to open the chest before getting in the boss room ? 
> 
> I tried with no success , We would get some extra legs from that.


Its already in the old bot. This function sometimes crashes the bot. So, do you want a bot that work for 8 hours, or one getting stucked in the corner.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Hypnotika89

> How do I edit the code for DH weapon to stash rather than Wizard Staff???


Do another pixelsearch - possibly losing sets and legs.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Hypnotika89

> My DH engages Manglemaw but stops attacking when he has around 15% health left.
> What can I do to fix this?


Edit the config.ini.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Samavayo

hm bot works but he doesnt pick up stuff.. couldnt find anything helpful posted before yet. my char keeps attacking like 2 sec after i actually killed the boss. but yet it still says boss not dead. and he doesnt pick up anything, no gold, no yellows, no leg-craftingmaterial and no leg / set - it just logs out of the game and continues. what should i do? sry for poor english

----------


## Duffy201

> hm bot works but he doesnt pick up stuff.. couldnt find anything helpful posted before yet. my char keeps attacking like 2 sec after i actually killed the boss. but yet it still says boss not dead. and he doesnt pick up anything, no gold, no yellows, no leg-craftingmaterial and no leg / set - it just logs out of the game and continues. what should i do? sry for poor english


 Try using this, worked for me.




> i've re-written the whole function for you, try this : 
> 
> 
> ```
> Func BossKO()
> 	Print("Checking if Boss is Dead")
> 	local $ko = 0
> 	While $ko < 45
> 		$coords = PixelSearch($lootX, $lootY, $endLootX, $endLootY, $legend, 1)
> ...

----------


## markesd

how can you make it so it doesn't sell the gems? I'm using the re-written version by Elpoulpo.

----------


## Fulkol

> how can you make it so it doesn't sell the gems? I'm using the re-written version by Elpoulpo.


rror3talkrich = 0
global $error4talkrich = 0
global $w = 0
Global $work = 0
global $3fails = 0
gLobal $i = 0
Global $Inventory[6][10] =
[[1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1], _
[1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1], _
[1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1], _
[1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1], _
[0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0], _
[0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0]]

WinActivate("Diablo III")

This is your inventory
Put everything you want to keep where you see "0"

----------


## Samavayo

> Try using this, worked for me.


well now it says "looting" and like 2 sec after that it uses town portal while it says Error4... without looting of course QQ

/edit actually nothing has changed for me, "looting"happens only if i hover the mouse on a item, but then it gets the error.

----------


## Fulkol

> well now it says "looting" and like 2 sec after that it uses town portal while it says Error4... without looting of course QQ
> 
> /edit actually nothing has changed for me, "looting"happens only if i hover the mouse on a item, but then it gets the error.


what character do you play?

----------


## markesd

> rror3talkrich = 0
> global $error4talkrich = 0
> global $w = 0
> Global $work = 0
> global $3fails = 0
> gLobal $i = 0
> Global $Inventory[6][10] =
> [[1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1], _
> [1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1, 1], _
> ...


thanks, now is there a way to increase wait time for the initial loading screen, I am trying to run it in vmware and now and the bot is crashing during the loading screen in the beginning.

----------


## Samavayo

> what character do you play?


well it doesnt matter what character i am playing, wd, dh, wiz , monk - all the same.. everything works perfectly fine except looting :/

----------


## SeppoMcTeppo

Requesting minor help. The bot runs fine for me, but there is a small error I am unable to debug. When ever the boss finds a shrine in the chest room (fleeting or w/e) it gains an additional buff. When it goes in to the boss room, it buffs up and tries to click down to get in position. I am playing a wiz. Because of the new buff it clicks on the border of the buff and doesnt move. I've been scouring the code and changing numbers here and there testing if I can track down the right coordinates to change so it would click SLIGHTLY lower and avoid the buff border and get into position regardless of the situation. Any tips?

----------


## gramsimamsi

> Requesting minor help. The bot runs fine for me, but there is a small error I am unable to debug. When ever the boss finds a shrine in the chest room (fleeting or w/e) it gains an additional buff. When it goes in to the boss room, it buffs up and tries to click down to get in position. I am playing a wiz. Because of the new buff it clicks on the border of the buff and doesnt move. I've been scouring the code and changing numbers here and there testing if I can track down the right coordinates to change so it would click SLIGHTLY lower and avoid the buff border and get into position regardless of the situation. Any tips?


Saw that too, and found the line.
I'm guessing you use positionclosest, NOT positionfurther, do you?

Search the script for "Func position()" , it is at line 1143 for me. Swap the function for the following one:


Func position()
if $positionclosest then
Print("Get in Position")
MouseClick("left", 777, 907) ; NOT MOVING B/C OF SHRINE BUFF IS HEREEEE! DEFAULT WAS ("left", 777, 957)
sleep(1700)
MouseMove(1150, 137)
sleep(50)




As you can see if compared, one coordinate was changed from 957 to 907, which is juuuuust above the third buff if you got one.
Tested it with my own mage, works like a charm for me.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Saw that too, and found the line.
> I'm guessing you use positionclosest, NOT positionfurther, do you?
> 
> Search the script for "Func position()" , it is at line 1143 for me. Swap the function for the following one:
> 
> 
> Func position()
> if $positionclosest then
> Print("Get in Position")
> ...


Well done. 50 pixels do be accurate. 

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Hypnotika89

> well it doesnt matter what character i am playing, wd, dh, wiz , monk - all the same.. everything works perfectly fine except looting :/


Increase the lootsquare -> the square hes pixelsearching

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## gramsimamsi

> it happens very rarely but yes I dont know why the very very top edge of the door was selected as the point to click to enter the "boss" room





> Because hes doing the pixelsearch on that color. Else it would be: Oh the boss dropped a blue, lets go into the portal."
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


@w00tx: i'm guessing you are talking about the error that occurs with Chestandpoolloot enabled. From what I've seen, the bot misses the door on his first try when there is neither a chest nor a pool/shrine.

My fix is:
Exchange the responsible coordinates in the LookForReflection - Function.

Mine is working for me and looks like the following now:



Func LookForReflection()
MouseClick("left", 1397, 656)
Print("Mouse Click Chest if Have")
sleep(2000)
MouseClick("left", 915, 632)
sleep(450)
Preloot()
Print("Looking for Exp Pool ")
sleep(300)
$coords = PixelSearch(1068, 6, 1576, 890, 0xE0AD1D, 30) ; Looks for the yellow liquid
If Not @error Then
Print("FOUND something yellow may be shrine or exp pool")
; Go to it
Sleep(100)
MouseClick("left", $coords[0], $coords[1], 1, 10)
Sleep(2600) ; Wait a bit
Print("Going to Blue Door")
sleep(200)
MouseClick("left" ,536, 345)
sleep(1700)
Bluedoor()
EndIf
$coords = PixelSearch(1068, 6, 1576, 890, 0xE0AD1D, 30) ; Looks for the yellow liquid
If Not @error Then
Print("FOUND something yellow may be shrine or exp pool")
; Go to it
Sleep(100)
MouseClick("left", $coords[0], $coords[1], 1, 10)
Sleep(2600) ; Wait a bit
Print("Going to Blue Door")
sleep(200)
MouseClick("left" ,536, 345)
sleep(1700)
Bluedoor()
EndIf
Print("Exp Pool Not Found, Going to Blue door")
sleep(150)
MouseClick("left" ,907, 415) ; Default was " MouseClick("left" ,877, 315) " , changed to prevent bug of not findung door on first try /w Chestandpooloot enabled!
sleep(250)
Bluedoor()

EndFunc






I simply changed the Coordinates in the last MouseClick() , as it is the one used in this specific scenario.

@Hypnotika89:
Either you understand him better than me (might be, non-native-writer here), or your answer might be based on a misunderstanding...care to elaborate?  :Wink:

----------


## Hypnotika89

You need to explain me "elaborate" before since im a non-native-writer as well. I do know what that means, but im missing the context somehow :>


Edit: Google helps. Im wiser now. +1 Intelligence. 
Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Hypnotika89

Nevermind. I had the new beta version where we used a pixelsearch for the door, not a mouseclick. We couldn't take blue colorcode out of the portals' middle, since it collided with the blueitems colorcode.


Ps: That new beta-version never came out and won't since we stopped working on this.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## gramsimamsi

> Nevermind. I had the new beta version where we used a pixelsearch for the door, not a mouseclick. We couldn't take blue colorcode out of the portals' middle, since it collided with the blueitems colorcode.
> 
> 
> Ps: That new beta-version never came out and won't since we stopped working on this.
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Thanks for the feedback!

So, from what i gather, my change can be implemented safely, since the newer version (in which this change would somehow interfere with the original code) was never deployed.

If i may ask, why did you stop working on this and what are you working on now?  :Smile: 

@The pointy-hat-people:

If you want your wizard's archon beam to stop changing directions mid-fight, comment the first MouseMove()-Command. Your function should then look like this:




Func wizard()
Print("Buff's")
Sleep(100)
Send("2")
Sleep(100)
Send("3")
Sleep(100)
Send("4")
sleep(100)
position()
send("{SHIFTDOWN}")
sleep(100)
MouseDown("left")
sleep(100)
Mouseup("left")
sleep(100)
send("{SHIFTup}")
sleep(900)
Print("Shooting")
MouseDown("right")
sleep (200)
Send("1")
sleep($archonrightclickinicialdmgtimer)
; MouseMove(1331,323) This line was responsible for the Archon-beam-direction-changing 
sleep (100)
print("Pressing 1 AOE dmg ")
Local $i = $button1wizardtimes
do
Send("1")
sleep($archonspellcD)
if $usepot Then
sleep (100)
send("q")
sleep (100)
endif
;MouseMove(1197, 320)
$i = $i - 1
Until $i = 0
EndFunc

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> So, from what i gather, my change can be implemented safely, since the newer version (in which this change would somehow interfere with the original code) was never deployed.
> 
> If i may ask, why did you stop working on this and what are you working on now? 
> 
> @The pointy-hat-people:
> 
> If you want your wizard's archon beam to stop changing directions mid-fight, comment the first MouseMove()-Command. Your function should then look like this:
> ...



We are making bots for us. For our needs. And we share it to this community because you guys are nice. Thats why we don't have such a wonderful donate button. But we don't need this Manglemaw-guy anymore, so we stopped. There is currently no proper spot, thats why nothing is planned. 
Im sorry :/

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## gramsimamsi

> We are making bots for us. For our needs. And we share it to this community because you guys are nice. Thats why we don't have such a wonderful donate button. But we don't need this Manglemaw-guy anymore, so we stopped. There is currently no proper spot, thats why nothing is planned. 
> Im sorry :/
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Well, no problem. Thanks so far i guess, may you guys have your well earned break  :Wink: 

I'm sure there will be plenty of new sweet-spots in the furture, I for one will be happy to test your newest creations then.

----------


## Marvin01

how do i add function to restart bot if dc box happens?

----------


## travis80392

Hello everybody I'm fairly new to this forum, digging what you guys do. I'm looking for something similar to a restart function, I have been trying to find something everywhere. I'm wondering if a function can be created for a max game time so that if something gets stuck after 3 mins esc is pressed then game exit. Is this possible? This function seems it would be useful for scripts that rarely get stuck but do nonetheless. Any info on this is highly appreciated. Also apologies if I have asked something improper for this thread. I was wanting to implement this for improved mangle and a ssthrass script. Thanks for the never ending info guys! I'm learning with help from all of you as I creep on these forums. Cheers fellas!
Ps- if anyone is still having issues with clicking blue door after chest, shrine and pool loot I had tried a fix here that didn't work for me I found in this thread so I edited that to work nicely, also I added an esc function instead of click function to leave game if anyone has trouble with either of these let me know and I'll share that script. :]

----------


## wasssaaa

> Hello everybody I'm fairly new to this forum, digging what you guys do. I'm looking for something similar to a restart function, I have been trying to find something everywhere. I'm wondering if a function can be created for a max game time so that if something gets stuck after 3 mins esc is pressed then game exit. Is this possible? This function seems it would be useful for scripts that rarely get stuck but do nonetheless. Any info on this is highly appreciated. Also apologies if I have asked something improper for this thread. I was wanting to implement this for improved mangle and a ssthrass script. Thanks for the never ending info guys! I'm learning with help from all of you as I creep on these forums. Cheers fellas!
> Ps- if anyone is still having issues with clicking blue door after chest, shrine and pool loot I had tried a fix here that didn't work for me I found in this thread so I edited that to work nicely, also I added an esc function instead of click function to leave game if anyone has trouble with either of these let me know and I'll share that script. :]




```
if TimerDiff($start) > 180000 Then
	  	print("Stuck Preparing to Leave")
		$dead = True
	        Sleep(1000)
```

----------


## dzucco

I'm having a problem: When trying to Salvage, the script sends an error pop-up telling the function "BankSellandRepair()" is unknown... 
On general.ini the sell value is empty and salvage is "1". What might be the problem?

Thx for the help.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> I'm having a problem: When trying to Salvage, the script sends an error pop-up telling the function "BankSellandRepair()" is unknown... 
> On general.ini the sell value is empty and salvage is "1". What might be the problem?
> 
> Thx for the help.


There are so many community fixes out now. Did you used some of them ? Did you wrote in the script ?

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## travis80392

> ```
> if TimerDiff($start) > 180000 Then
> 	  	print("Stuck Preparing to Leave")
> 		$dead = True
> 	        Sleep(1000)
> ```


Bawz mode has been engaged :] thankyou brother.

----------


## wasssaaa

> I'm having a problem: When trying to Salvage, the script sends an error pop-up telling the function "BankSellandRepair()" is unknown... 
> On general.ini the sell value is empty and salvage is "1". What might be the problem?
> 
> Thx for the help.


Replace in *.au3 line 787 BankSellandRepair()
for BankSellandRepairClaw()

----------


## travis80392

Anyone having the problem where it id's sets and sells them to merch? also selling set craft books? It loves legs just has an issue with sets evidently.. not sure what the issue is there?

----------


## Vasortflam88

> Anyone having the problem where it id's sets and sells them to merch? also selling set craft books? It loves legs just has an issue with sets evidently.. not sure what the issue is there?


I think it has been traditionally sketchy with greens. Also the timeout tidbit you guys were discussing, I am pretty new to autoit; would I need to plug that into a specific sub in the script or will it stand alone somewhere?

----------


## travis80392

> I think it has been traditionally sketchy with greens. Also the timeout tidbit you guys were discussing, I am pretty new to autoit; would I need to plug that into a specific sub in the script or will it stand alone somewhere?


I'm pretty new too, not sure haven't implemented it yet, was just going to trial and error it lol.

----------


## wasssaaa

check the old manglebot thats where i got the func

----------


## travis80392

Also has anyone had the issue of sometimes in the loot room before boss room there are skeletons spawned that the bot mistakes for the boss door, character dies, script crashes? this is only when check pool and chest is enabled.

----------


## baab666

How many legendaries are you people getting now after Manglemaw change? A lot less?

----------


## w00tx

> ```
> if TimerDiff($start) > 180000 Then
> 	  	print("Stuck Preparing to Leave")
> 		$dead = True
> 	        Sleep(1000)
> ```


where to put this in the script, anywhere is fine?



for some reason mine never runs more than ~2 hours or ~160 runs

----------


## Hypnotika89

> where to put this in the script, anywhere is fine?
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason mine never runs more than ~2 hours or ~160 runs


How much ram do you have ?

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## w00tx

> How much ram do you have ?
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone




12GB.. but I run it on vmware with 4GB ram 

pretty sure the same problem existed without vmware though, why do you suspect it to be a ram issue btw?

----------


## travis80392

I have 16gb usually get about 300 out of it. If internet data was cleared and a reg cleaner was ran would that help with getting more runs is my question?

----------


## Hypnotika89

> I have 16gb usually get about 300 out of it. If internet data was cleared and a reg cleaner was ran would that help with getting more runs is my question?


This script doesn't delete the data out of the RAM, thats why you kinda need much. Its just the current data in the RAM. You could try to close all unnecessary programs, only that COULD increase the runs.
Having 16gb should be enough anyway. 300 runs are perfectly fine, if you ask me.
And if you run it at night, make sure theres no 24h dc from your provider. 

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## w00tx

my friend only has 8GB and he can run it for 48h+ without any problems...

----------


## travis80392

> This script doesn't delete the data out of the RAM, thats why you kinda need much. Its just the current data in the RAM. You could try to close all unnecessary programs, only that COULD increase the runs.
> Having 16gb should be enough anyway. 300 runs are perfectly fine, if you ask me.
> And if you run it at night, make sure theres no 24h dc from your provider. 
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Definitely no complaints here 300 is about the norm only thing I wish I could figure is how to make it not think the pre boss room skeletons are the door to the boss so that I could grab chests:] besides that it's pretty smooth sailing.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> my friend only has 8GB and he can run it for 48h+ without any problems...


So, how is he doing this while everyone else can't ? :>

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Definitely no complaints here 300 is about the norm only thing I wish I could figure is how to make it not think the pre boss room skeletons are the door to the boss so that I could grab chests:] besides that it's pretty smooth sailing.


You need to translate this to me. Maybe by using some punctuation. 

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## w00tx

I dont know but I have him on friend list and see his script enter games all the time while he is at work so I know it is true.

in task manager script takes like 10MB ram and if you check resources plenty of ram is free/available
dont know why you think you need 16GB ram for it to run"ok"... autoit and scripts are not new back in the day I used to run 4x vmware with only 2GB ram on each VM running the Sarkoth cellar runs for days without any problems

----------


## Hypnotika89

> I dont know but I have him on friend list and see his script enter games all the time while he is at work so I know it is true.
> 
> in task manager script takes like 10MB ram and if you check resources plenty of ram is free/available
> dont know why you think you need 16GB ram for it to run"ok"... autoit and scripts are not new back in the day I used to run 4x vmware with only 2GB ram on each VM running the Sarkoth cellar runs for days without any problems


Thats just the info i got from Richard as i Skyped with him.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## w00tx

> Thats just the info i got from Richard as i Skyped with him.
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


alright maybe it's a script specific thing then :confused:


love the script nonetheless... made my barb go from t3 only "tank" to slaughtering t4  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## travis80392

> You need to translate this to me. Maybe by using some punctuation. 
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Rarely this happens but happens enough to where i can't set "get chest and shrines" over night. My character will enter the first room (the room with chests/shrines and exp pools) it then will do its first click down, then its next click a bit lower and to the left just how it should, then I believe after that second click it scans to see what is there or what is not there, at this point if there are skeletons near they are spawning more skeletons that have a blue-ish hew color around them, also the spell the skeletons use to make spawns is a purple/arcane color ball, however i do believe it's the skeletons themselves in the dark(which is the blue-ish color) that the bot is confusing it for the door to the actual boss room door. Let me know if i should elaborate more. Thanks!
edit: Also after thinking about what i just typed it could be mistaking the skeletons for blue items? But i have seen it in that first room actually walk down the hallway to the right in order to grab a skeleton. Does the item search stretch that far? If not it must be thinking they are the door to the boss.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Rarely this happens but happens enough to where i can't set "get chest and shrines" over night. My character will enter the first room (the room with chests/shrines and exp pools) it then will do its first click down, then its next click a bit lower and to the left just how it should, then I believe after that second click it scans to see what is there or what is not there, at this point if there are skeletons near they are spawning more skeletons that have a blue-ish hew color around them, also the spell the skeletons use to make spawns is a purple/arcane color ball, however i do believe it's the skeletons themselves in the dark(which is the blue-ish color) that the bot is confusing it for the door to the actual boss room door. Let me know if i should elaborate more. Thanks!
> edit: Also after thinking about what i just typed it could be mistaking the skeletons for blue items? But i have seen it in that first room actually walk down the hallway to the right in order to grab a skeleton. Does the item search stretch that far? If not it must be thinking they are the door to the boss.


Aren't these guys and the animation more purple then blue ?

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Hypnotika89

Anyway, you can just noob edit it by deleting the pixelsearch and enter a mouseclick ("left", x, y)

X, y are the coords. Best from the middle of the portal (while he is in the position where the next step would be to perform the pixelsearch)

I won't guarantee that this will work, since i won't test it.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## travis80392

> Anyway, you can just noob edit it by deleting the pixelsearch and enter a mouseclick ("left", x, y)
> 
> X, y are the coords. Best from the middle of the portal (while he is in the position where the next step would be to perform the pixelsearch)
> 
> I won't guarantee that this will work, since i won't test it.
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Word, thankyou.

----------


## w00tx

"Error: Recursion level has been exceeded - AutoIt will quit to prevent stack overflow"


this is memory related error?

----------


## Dyz

> "Error: Recursion level has been exceeded - AutoIt will quit to prevent stack overflow"
> 
> 
> this is memory related error?


Sounds like an Infinite Loop (recursion is a type of loop). Not sure, but it looks like it ran long enough without completeing that AutoIt decided to kill the process.

----------


## travis80392

> "Error: Recursion level has been exceeded - AutoIt will quit to prevent stack overflow"
> 
> 
> this is memory related error?


After a big ammount of runs I always delete the loot and fail log. May be dumb but if I don't delete it after a good ammont of runs it seems to error like that. I have an OCD habit of deleting it every time I stop the script from running.

----------


## Hypnotika89

But you didn´t believe me :>

----------


## w00tx

> But you didn´t believe me :>


why would I? 
just wanted to see what you would say.. he was stuck at the door before boss trying to get in and it stopped and gave that msg after missing the door...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hypnotika89

If the counter is missing, he probably fell into a loop.


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffer_overflow

You may look at this !

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## richardptt

> Sounds like an Infinite Loop (recursion is a type of loop). Not sure, but it looks like it ran long enough without completeing that AutoIt decided to kill the process.


the way i did the bot, is WRONG! so it doesnt like RESET! so it keep runing the same instance!, so it will stacking the functions from the moment u startthe script so it will get more and more memory!
so ATM there is nothing else to do, i am doing another bot!, and i am not sure if the loop reset or not yet, since i dont have much time, i work! 
i dont even know if i am going to upload it on owned core, its up to me and hypnotika decide if we should do it or not!

----------


## Dyz

I fixed an issue with your bot where it would sometimes not find the door and sit there and break (aka the message pops up to message you). I simply removed the message and called LeaveGame() and it restarts the bot without breaking randomly.

As for running out of memory, I have not had that problem, tho I have 16gb.

Will upload it later when I get on my PC.

----------


## richardptt

[2014-04-17 11:59:55] Joining Game [211]
[2014-04-17 12:00:57] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº211
[2014-04-17 12:00:59] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº211
[2014-04-17 12:01:01] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº211
...............................................................................
[2014-04-17 12:01:17] Exiting...
---------- SUMARY -------------------

---------- || -------------------
---------- || -------------------
---------- \ / -------------------
---------- \/ -------------------
Total Runs - 211
i dont get a problem with the bot i have been working like 2 weeks already!, still gonna make somne changes LIKE Guser interface!, and test it, but like i said i dont know if i a going to upload it, still gonna talk about it with hyponika!

----------


## Dyz

> [2014-04-17 11:59:55] Joining Game [211]
> [2014-04-17 12:00:57] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº211
> [2014-04-17 12:00:59] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº211
> [2014-04-17 12:01:01] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº211
> ...............................................................................
> [2014-04-17 12:01:17] Exiting...
> ---------- SUMARY -------------------
> 
> ---------- || -------------------
> ...


Weird. I have the problem randomly occur and so does the 3-4 people I play with.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Weird. I have the problem randomly occur and so does the 3-4 people I play with.


He was talking about our new bot.
The bot we won't release till we thought about it .
Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## w00tx

anything to improve this script would be very much appreciated, since the nerf to mangle loot more stability would make it so much better even if it lacks the speed of pre nerf drops
however I also understand if you dont want to upload it.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> anything to improve this script would be very much appreciated, since the nerf to mangle loot more stability would make it so much better even if it lacks the speed of pre nerf drops
> however I also understand if you dont want to upload it.


Mangle is dead. I hope that is enough, that you understand what we are talking about. Read the comments again and take an eye on the word new :>

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## w00tx

> Mangle is dead. I hope that is enough, that you understand what we are talking about. Read the comments again and take an eye on the word new :>
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


ohh  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dyz

> He was talking about our new bot.
> The bot we won't release till we thought about it .
> Send from my mobile-phone


Ah

regardless, I run another script while Im at the computer that is much more profitable, however it crashes after 20-30 runs due to trying to find the right quest. Just cant get ImageSearch to function properly or it wouldn't even be an issue.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Ah
> 
> regardless, I run another script while Im at the computer that is much more profitable, however it crashes after 20-30 runs due to trying to find the right quest. Just cant get ImageSearch to function properly or it wouldn't even be an issue.


I know which you are running and i know that it sucks at that point :>

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## wasssaaa

what script is that?

----------


## SoulBreakerX7

I get an error code after it runs for 4 to 5 hours, where it says something like it has hit max lines of 1124 repetitions (or something of the like), how can I keep it running...?

----------


## Dyz

> I know which you are running and i know that it sucks at that point :>
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


I have fixed alot that was buggy with it, just cant get it to always click the right quest doe to intrinsic error. Trying to use Imagesearch to no avail. I have no problem sharing the script if you and Richard are interested in helping me figure it out.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> I have fixed alot that was buggy with it, just cant get it to always click the right quest doe to intrinsic error. Trying to use Imagesearch to no avail. I have no problem sharing the script if you and Richard are interested in helping me figure it out.


I know which script you are talking about. And everything is fixed already. As you can see in richards summary post. The point is, if we release it, its getting fixed soon.

We are actually the reason why it's not online anymore.

Now the point is, we don't know if we shall release it here. We kinda need to talk about it, but we are missing each other all the time -,-.

I really leached that spot out, so im ok with releasing it. We just wanted to release a final-version with just a few bugs and a Gui.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## richardptt

> I know which script you are talking about. And everything is fixed already. As you can see in richards summary post. The point is, if we release it, its getting fixed soon.
> 
> We are actually the reason why it's not online anymore.
> 
> Now the point is, we don't know if we shall release it here. We kinda need to talk about it, but we are missing each other all the time -,-.
> 
> I really leached that spot out, so im ok with releasing it. We just wanted to release a final-version with just a few bugs and a Gui.
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


i have been working , so i dont have much time to finish the bot!
also i have been testing it, and this time 
[2014-04-18 14:10:49] Picked 1/0 Rares at Run nº267
...............................................................................
[2014-04-18 14:10:54] Exiting...
---------- SUMARY -------------------

---------- || -------------------
---------- || -------------------
---------- \ / -------------------
---------- \/ -------------------
Total Runs - 267
Total Success »»»» Legendaries »»»» - 6
Total Success »»»» Sets »»»» - 0

AND I farmed 12 000 000 gold
and 7 paragon lvls from 141 to 148
in a 6 hours run!
REMEMber This was a torment 1 run
i have a guy testing it for me at t3 
and i dont know what the status is because i havent talked with him at skype but he test it like almost 24/7

----------


## Snitzel29

Any chance you want to share which area it is? You don't have to release the script or anything, just the area.

I've personally written a script to kill ghom on t5 as a WD, using richards version of the manglemaw bot as a base. I get ~10 legendarys a night, hundreds of death's breath, and the quest completion gold/exp. 
.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Any chance you want to share which area it is? You don't have to release the script or anything, just the area.
> 
> I've personally written a script to kill ghom on t5 as a WD, using richards version of the manglemaw bot as a base. I get ~10 legendarys a night, hundreds of death's breath, and the quest completion gold/exp. 
> .


Psst :P

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Hypnotika89

Ok, since i got some private Messages, that you guys hardly want that bot, i wrote Richard via Skype. When he comes back on, we will talk about it.
I will make a new thread then.

We are both working much, so you need to be patient. 

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## w00tx

I wish there was a way to reward you guys ingame  :Frown:

----------


## Hypnotika89

> I wish there was a way to reward you guys ingame


Blizzard kinda ****ed that up :-D

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## DarthDuane

> Ok, since i got some private Messages, that you guys hardly want that bot, i wrote Richard via Skype. When he comes back on, we will talk about it.
> I will make a new thread then.
> 
> We are both working much, so you need to be patient. 
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Would definitely appreciate it if you guys release your work, a reliable farm bot to run in the off hours would be awesome.

----------


## travis80392

This is likely a dumb question but is the improved mangle script ok with a merc or does having a merc mess up pixel searches??

----------


## Hypnotika89

> This is likely a dumb question but is the improved mangle script ok with a merc or does having a merc mess up pixel searches??


Merc is ok. Sometimes the Templar makes Mangle go wild (running around).

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Dyz

> I know which script you are talking about. And everything is fixed already. As you can see in richards summary post. The point is, if we release it, its getting fixed soon.
> 
> We are actually the reason why it's not online anymore.
> 
> Now the point is, we don't know if we shall release it here. We kinda need to talk about it, but we are missing each other all the time -,-.
> 
> I really leached that spot out, so im ok with releasing it. We just wanted to release a final-version with just a few bugs and a Gui.
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Ah, I thought it looked like a butchered version of yours and Richards at first. I pretty much gutted a bunch of it, so mine is probably no where near what yours currently looks like. Working full time + full time Comp Sci student = hard to find time to test. So mine is barbaric at best lol

If you want/need help, hit me up. Its more of a "fun project" for me as opposed to actually using it and passing it out.

Also if you do release, it should be released in Elite. It usually makes things last 1-2 weeks longer lol


***** SIDE NOTE ****
*
Random people pm'ing me offering to help is nice and all, but this was originally bastardized from Richard and Hypnotiks work, and then posted as someone else's work. I am not going to pass it out to anyone who doesn't already have it from when it was posted. You will have to wait for Richard/Hyps version as it seems that its more complete than mine, and an even bigger reason, its their work.

----------


## Hypnotika89

> Ah, I thought it looked like a butchered version of yours and Richards at first. I pretty much gutted a bunch of it, so mine is probably no where near what yours currently looks like. Working full time + full time Comp Sci student = hard to find time to test. So mine is barbaric at best lol
> 
> If you want/need help, hit me up. Its more of a "fun project" for me as opposed to actually using it and passing it out.
> 
> Also if you do release, it should be released in Elite. It usually makes things last 1-2 weeks longer lol
> 
> 
> ***** SIDE NOTE ****
> *
> Random people pm'ing me offering to help is nice and all, but this was originally bastardized from Richard and Hypnotiks work, and then posted as someone else's work. I am not going to pass it out to anyone who doesn't already have it from when it was posted. You will have to wait for Richard/Hyps version as it seems that its more complete than mine, and an even bigger reason, its their work.


No. The version you have isn't Richards and mine. It's actually really a changed version of ours by someone else (dunno if he wants to get named). He took ours to learn it and i actually like his Wizard fighting sequence, the rest wasn't fixed in this version tho.

The Elite-Forum is kinda more stable yeah, but we don't support Bots you need to pay for. And you somehow have to, if you are not Elite.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## richardptt

> No. The version you have isn't Richards and mine. It's actually really a changed version of ours by someone else (dunno if he wants to get named). He took ours to learn it and i actually like his Wizard fighting sequence, the rest wasn't fixed in this version tho.
> 
> The Elite-Forum is kinda more stable yeah, but we don't support Bots you need to pay for. And you somehow have to, if you are not Elite.
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


ONCE again! thanks alot hypnotika89 For ALL support u giving me 24/7! cheers mate  :Big Grin:

----------


## 13LasT

Any way you could post the script you edited for ghom?

----------


## Fulkol

I have the modified copy of the ghom which was posted without your permission, but compared to your manglebot it's a crap so it would be nice if you could release it when you are satisfied with it.
Also could test it on t3 with barb but meh, everyone says he could test it just to get it, so this is rather a heads up  :Smile:

----------


## Hypnotika89

> I have the modified copy of the ghom which was posted without your permission, but compared to your manglebot it's a crap so it would be nice if you could release it when you are satisfied with it.
> Also could test it on t3 with barb but meh, everyone says he could test it just to get it, so this is rather a heads up


Cheers mate, but it's already testest with different Barbs with different skills on different difficulties. 
Same goes for WD, DH, WIZ and Crusader. 

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Fulkol

> Cheers mate, but it's already testest with different Barbs with different skills on different difficulties. 
> Same goes for WD, DH, WIZ and Crusader. 
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


Allright, then we are waiting  :Big Grin:  :3

----------


## dmxcom

please for the love of god give it to the people :P

----------


## Hypnotika89

Bot is getting released tonight. 

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Fulkol

> Bot is getting released tonight. 
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Hypnotika89

Sirac88 released his version for Wizard only now. Ours will come tonight! 

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## w00tx

> Ours will come tonight! 
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## Fulkol

It's tonight at me  :Big Grin:  gmt+1

----------


## Hypnotika89

> It's tonight at me  gmt+1


Im currently doing some rifts. Chilling out from work.

Send from my mobile-phone

----------


## w00tx

> Im currently doing some rifts. Chilling out from work.
> 
> Send from my mobile-phone


stop rifting!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
lol jk.. cant wait to try the rest of the classes.. wiz is the only class I dont use  :Frown:

----------


## richardptt

> stop rifting! 
> lol jk.. cant wait to try the rest of the classes.. wiz is the only class I dont use


Twitch join us _D

----------

